# Transportation to US/IoA



## goofy4tink

"Now that you've decided to check out Universal Studios/IOA, how do you get there if you are staying on-site at Disney? Don't worry, you have a few options:


1. Rent a car 
If you are staying at a Disney resort, the easiest option is to rent a car from the Walt Disney World Car Care Center, which is operated by Alamo and National. The Car Care Center offers a shuttle that will pick you up from any Disney hotel and take you to the Center to pick up your car. The shuttle will also drop you off at your Disney hotel after you return your car. If you wish, call the Car Care Center up to 24 hours in advance and arrange for them to send a shuttle for you. Alternatively, go to the front desk of your Disney resort about 30 minutes before your pickup time and ask them to call the Car Care Center shuttle. The phone number of the Car Care Center is (407) 824-3470.

Another location is at the Dolphin Hotel. From any of the theme parks or Downtown Disney, take a Disney bus to the Dolphin. The Alamo/National office at the Dolphin keeps short hours, but you can drop off your car to the hotel's valets after hours. The phone number of Dolphin's Alamo/National desk is (407) 934-4930.

Yet another location is Buena Vista Palace near Downtown Disney. Take a Disney bus from any of the Disney resorts to Downtown Disney. Get off at the Marketplace stop, then walk across the street to Buena Vista Palace. The phone number of Buena Vista Palace's Alamo/National desk is (407) 827-6363.

Avis, Dollar and Budget also have locations near Downtown Disney.

Remember...if you are renting a car you will also have to pay for parking at Universal - currently the charge per car is $14.00. 


2. Book a ride with Mears shuttle
Mears runs shuttles from the Disney hotels to Universal and back. You will need to make arrangements 24 hours prior though. Prices are $18 each person RT. 

Does the $18 per person include children no matter what their age?
When you book a shuttle, children under 3 are free and children 4-11 pay a child's rate. Anyone over 12 pays the adult rate of $18/pp.

Can I book my attraction transportation online?
No, you will need to call them 24 hours in advance at (407) 423-5566, that is unless you are already using them for transportation to and from the airport then you can book the attraction portion online at the same time.
Check out this link for more info on the combined transportation/ticket package...
http://universal.wdwinfo.com/universal-information/discounts/


3. Taxi Cab
Taxis/cabs are usually available outside most resort entrances, or you can have the front desk or valet parking staff at your hotel call a taxi for you. To get a general idea of what it will cost for a taxi, you can use the Taxi Fare Estimator offered by Mears Transportation.

Where can I catch a cab/taxi at Universal to return to my hotel?
There are taxis waiting at Universal - Universal does have a taxi lane, so you can easily catch a taxi right outside of Universal Studios to get back to your resort.

If there are more than 4 people then the cab option is a no go right? 
Mears taxis have a capacity of 5 people, if more than 5 people in your group, they have vans available for up to 7 people. 


4. Public Transportation - Lynx Bus
It's strongly suggested that you not take public transit. Yes it's cheap but it takes about two hours to get from Disney to Universal using Lynx. So...if you care how much time you spend in the parks, I would suggest Mears or a cab. 

5. Uber/Lyft-These are both great options. You do need to have their app on your phone. The cost is usually in the $15 range (in early ‘19). You can have them drop you at the main cab/bus area. Or you can get dropped at Royal Pacific Resort or Hard Rock. Hard Rock is the shortest walk. 


Happy Travels!!"

This post seems to say it all. It has some good info...so decided to make it a sticky here..on Transportation.
This thread is open for any and all concerns, questions regarding how to get to US/IoA from WDW.

Thanks to Cnd Friends of Pooh for posting such great info!!!
Have at it people!!!


----------



## clkelley

Just a note on the Mears transportation.  The Mears drivers take CASH ONLY.

If you want to purchase with a credit or debit card, then purchase your Mears transfer voucher at MCO before leaving the airport.

You still have to call Mears the day before to actually arrange your pickup time, but then don't have to fool with having the cash on hand.


----------



## goofy4tink

Good point...thanks for the reminder!!!


----------



## adamandkate

anyone used the mears shuttle before?

how good is it? are the return times flexible? for example what if i wanna stay in citywalk or something for a couple of hours

how long does the shuttle take? and would it get me there for the park opening?

thanks


----------



## Adlergray

How long dose it take to get to US??


----------



## TheWog

Adlergray said:


> How long dose it take to get to US??



Which mode of transportation are you looking at?


----------



## goofy4tink

adamandkate said:


> anyone used the mears shuttle before?
> 
> how good is it? are the return times flexible? for example what if i wanna stay in citywalk or something for a couple of hours
> 
> how long does the shuttle take? and would it get me there for the park opening?
> 
> thanks


Used the Mears shuttle deal last week. I called the day before we wanted to head over to US. They asked what time was good for us...gave me 7:15, 8:15 and 9:15. I took the 8:15. Got to US about 9ish..but we made several stops on WDW property before leaving. We had about 30+ guests onboard...used a full sized Mears bus.
For the return, I opted to call Mears a few hours before we wanted to head out. I called them at 4ish, they gave me a pickup time of 5:15. Said they leave every hour on the hour until very late at night.....just for the reason of Citywalk.

I wouldn't hesitate to do it again...very easy.


----------



## adamandkate

i take it you just pay the driver the $18? and get given a ticket for the return?


----------



## CruznLexi

We are at KV and want to go to IOA and then return to yacht club is that possible? Thanks for the info about cash.


----------



## boscoj

Hey Goofy4tink, 

when you say you used the mears shuttle deal, was that the one through dreamsunlimited?


----------



## goofy4tink

boscoj said:


> Hey Goofy4tink,
> 
> when you say you used the mears shuttle deal, was that the one through dreamsunlimited?


Yes...it worked very well. I was sent a voucher to print out. When the driver got off the bus, his first words were..'Anyone using a voucher? Please step up now.' So, we were able to board first.

As for going to a place other than where you were picked up....not 100% sure. I know that we had a couple who were scheduled to return to SoG, but they asked if they could go to DTD instead. There were only 6 of us in the van, so the driver said he could go to DTD first. I would imagine that it is up to the driver based on that particular situation.

adamandkate...you do have to make a reservation with Mears. You can call them the day or so before you want to go to US/IoA. They should give you a confirmation number which you would take with you. You can even pay with a credit card when you call. Then all you have to do is worry about tip money. I did see a bunch of people just 'show up'...the driver made them wait until everyone else was on board and then called Mears to see if he should allow the non-reserved guests on the bus. One group didn't even have cash with them..wanted to use a credit card. Another group said they had called the night before, but had no conf number..nor had they paid. They said they thought it was 'complimentary'.


----------



## Twinkbelle

Just to make sure I've got this clear is it $18 return or $18 each way for the shuttle bus?  Either way that is good value, the thought of a cost of taxi was putting me off going to Universal and this is making it look a lot more straight foward


----------



## clkelley

Twinkbelle said:


> Just to make sure I've got this clear is it $18 return or $18 each way for the shuttle bus?  Either way that is good value, the thought of a cost of taxi was putting me off going to Universal and this is making it look a lot more straight foward



$18 Round Trip.


----------



## tinkrebell

Can you specify a pick-up/drop-off point for the Mears shuttle at DTD?  DH and I don't want to wake up early on vacation, so we're trying to hit WWoHP later in the day (leaving around 12 or so) so we can ride everything once the lines die down near closing time - so we think we'd like to hang out that morning at DTD, and we already have dinner booked at Raglan Road for that night.  Will Mears pick us up there, even if it's not our "hotel"?  We're staying at AKL, so trying to go back and forth in the morning OR night isn't really an option.  Thanks!


----------



## goofy4tink

tinkrebell said:


> Can you specify a pick-up/drop-off point for the Mears shuttle at DTD?  DH and I don't want to wake up early on vacation, so we're trying to hit WWoHP later in the day (leaving around 12 or so) so we can ride everything once the lines die down near closing time - so we think we'd like to hang out that morning at DTD, and we already have dinner booked at Raglan Road for that night.  Will Mears pick us up there, even if it's not our "hotel"?  We're staying at AKL, so trying to go back and forth in the morning OR night isn't really an option.  Thanks!


I don't know. You could ask when you call to book. They may want to pick you up at SSR.  But you do have to call them to book...at least 24 hrs beforehand.


----------



## tinkrebell

Thanks!  I was already planning on programming their number into my cell before we left, and was definitely aware of the 24 hour rule - at least it shouldn't be too hard to walk over if they can't do DTD!


----------



## tiki23

We've bought the 1-Day/2-Park pass with transportation by Mears.  Does anyone know how late Mears will pick up?  We're thinking about going to City Walk for dinner when the park closes at 6:00

Thank you!


----------



## bamagirl@hrt

clkelley said:


> Just a note on the Mears transportation.  The Mears drivers take CASH ONLY.
> 
> If you want to purchase with a credit or debit card, then purchase your Mears transfer voucher at MCO before leaving the airport.
> 
> You still have to call Mears the day before to actually arrange your pickup time, but then don't have to fool with having the cash on hand.



Is this for the shuttle?  I was looking on the Mears website at the taxi cab option, and it says that all of their cabs are equipped to take credit cards.  We will probably do this option, because we are going to Universal first.  We'll need to go from the airport to Universal and then two days later, from Universal to our Disney resort.  Their cab fare estimator shows $34 each way, which isn't bad for the 4 of us, even if it's a little off.


----------



## LAWalz23

Does anyone know if the roundtrip be on different days and would we be able to take an overnight bag (we would like to stay at Universal for 1 or 2 nights in the middle of our WDW trip)? Thanks!


----------



## goofy4tink

LAWalz23 said:


> Does anyone know if the roundtrip be on different days and would we be able to take an overnight bag (we would like to stay at Universal for 1 or 2 nights in the middle of our WDW trip)? Thanks!


Can't say for sure. The Mears shuttle isn't intended to be used this way, so I'm just not sure if they'll allow you to ride on two different days. I would try to book two different rides. I did see some larger sized bags being brought with people when I took the bus.
Have you considered taking a towncar or a cab?? Might be cheaper depending on how many in your party.


----------



## WalkingintheFog

LAWalz23 said:


> Does anyone know if the roundtrip be on different days and would we be able to take an overnight bag (we would like to stay at Universal for 1 or 2 nights in the middle of our WDW trip)? Thanks!



This is a thought I've been having as well.   Looking forward to hearing if you do that and your thoughts on it after.


We are 2 adults, possibly 3.
I do want to begin & end vacation in Disney, but want to hit Universal 2 days, possibly 3.   Don't want the nuisance of completely packing & moving offsite & back (and that would screw up free dining due to the time of our trip ..FD ends a couple days after arrival).

Definitely don't want a rent a car.

Trying to see what would be the best balance of economics and efficiency!

If we did stay a night or 2 at a cheap-but-clean hotel in walking distance of US, it might work out as cheap as 2-3 return shuttle trips would cost 2-3 Adults PLUS cut out some commute time (and therefore allow more AM shuteye time!), and make it that much easier to get to ropedrop at least 1 day.  And w/ closing time 6 or 7pm, we could choose to go back for swim, or even have nice supper at Citywalk, or any place nearby.

I'd be bringing change of clothing in ziplock bags anyway (yay Bilge Rat Barges!).   And also hoping on using some of the TS dining credits on a few places that take 2 credits,  so not concerned about that part of it.


----------



## clkelley

This would absolutely work.  A friend of mine used to have her Universval/Disney transfers in reverse for awhile.  The first time she went to Universal she rode with a friend and then when she left, she purchased a RT transfer from the driver at Universal, then used the "return" the next time she went over there, (several months later), and so on.

You would NOT get transportation to your hotel at Universal though.  You would need to get yourself over to either an on-property Universal hotel, or one of the off-property hotels nearby.  The Mears RTs are only for dropoffs and pickups at the Mears loading area at Universal.


----------



## Golden_Eagle426

One question about the Mears transportation shuttle system:

I know that you pay $18 cash to the driver when they pick you up from your departure point (in my case, will be Pop Century resort).  How does it work at the end of the day/night or whatever when you are picked up from your destination (Universal Orlando for me).  I plan on literally being @ Universal all day/night because I'm doing both parks as well as HHNight.  Are you given some sort of voucher stating that you have paid/are authorized to use their services?  I just wanted to make sure all of this is clear because I'm trying to establish some sort of budget for this trip.  Like I'll actually follow it though             Thank ya'll for your help on these boards!


----------



## clkelley

Yes, they hand you a return boarding ticket which also has their phone number on it to make your return arrangements.

OR, you can talk to the driver then and tell him about when you want to be picked up and he'll give you a boarding time.


----------



## tiki23

We just got back last week and used Mears from POFQ.  It went very smoothly and the shuttle was on time both ways.

Don't be late though!  Our driver only waited a couple of minutes; one of the parties missed the shuttle on the way back.


----------



## PrincessAlways

tiki23 said:


> We just got back last week and used Mears from POFQ.  It went very smoothly and the shuttle was on time both ways.
> 
> Don't be late though!  Our driver only waited a couple of minutes; one of the parties missed the shuttle on the way back.



Glad to hear it went smoothly! We're using the shuttle for the first time during our October trip. Does the shuttle stop at other many other resorts before heading to Universal???


----------



## goofy4tink

PrincessAlways said:


> Glad to hear it went smoothly! We're using the shuttle for the first time during our October trip. Does the shuttle stop at other many other resorts before heading to Universal???


We got on at WL...the bus made a few stops after picking us up...I think it was the CR, WL, Polynesian and SoG that were on that route that day.


----------



## PrincessAlways

goofy4tink said:


> We got on at WL...the bus made a few stops after picking us up...I think it was the CR, WL, Polynesian and SoG that were on that route that day.



thanks for the info!


----------



## tiki23

PrincessAlways said:


> Glad to hear it went smoothly! We're using the shuttle for the first time during our October trip. Does the shuttle stop at other many other resorts before heading to Universal???



Ours was a shuttle _van_ so we only had stops at POR, POFQ and Old Key West.


----------



## MamaOfTwoPrincesses

Anyone know about traveling by car or taxi with kids in carseats? What are the carseat laws in FLA? 

My older DD is old enough to go without, but my younger one really needs a booster. She is only 5. Since we are flying and using ME, we are not bringing her booster. Will the rental agency or cab company provide/rent a booster? I will not feel comfortable if my child is not properly restrained.


----------



## showgirl67

We have a very late flight home on the last day of our stay, so we were considering going to US/IoA for the day then heading right to the airport from there - the parks close at 6:00 that day, giving us almost 3 hours 'til our flight leaves.  Was going to rent a car at Disney then drop off at the airport but that is really expensive to do that...can anyone recommend a more economical way to do it?  We can check our large bags using the Resort Check-in service but will need somewhere to keep our carry-on's while at the parks.  Any ideas? 

Thanks!


----------



## Evasmommy

Does anyone know the price for the day ticket to universal with the mears transportation?


----------



## goofy4tink

Evasmommy said:


> Does anyone know the price for the day ticket to universal with the mears transportation?


Check out this link...should be what you need.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/universal/parkinfo/tickets.html#


----------



## BarbossasWench

Does the Mears bus take ECVs?


----------



## Bowen9475

What is the cost of a child's RT ticket to US/IOA on Mears?


----------



## perkinsrose

If you buy thru the link above a one day /two park  ticket it  is $104.99


----------



## mimouse

There is another way.  There are towncar company and Express by SuperShuttle that will take you to Universal from Disney and most have great rates and take credit cards.  We hired one and it was more comfortable than a taxi.  We had 6 people


----------



## goofy4tink

mimouse said:


> There is another way.  There are towncar company and Express by SuperShuttle that will take you to Universal from Disney and most have great rates and take credit cards.  We hired one and it was more comfortable than a taxi.  We had 6 people


There are many companies that provide this service as well.
Please be aware everyone....it is against board guidelines to register simply to promote a business. Not saying that is the case here, but it could be.


----------



## Disneymadhouse

Hi I have used mears in the past and found them to be very good. We are not going to uni on our next trip but will be going to sea world so i guess the arrangments can be made the same way? I had been thinking that we would use the lynx bus but i didn't realise it would take upto 2 hours to get to the attractions down i drive! Do mears do trips to the malls as well as we had been planning on the lynx for those too?


----------



## Seifer

perkinsrose said:


> If you buy thru the link above a one day /two park  ticket it  is $104.99



Do you think one day is enough for IOA and US ?


----------



## goofy4tink

Seifer said:


> Do you think one day is enough for IOA and US ?


Depends. If it's busy, then you may have an issue doing the bigger attractions. I know that my dd and I did both parks last August. But, we didn't do everything....no Dueling Dragons or Hulk. We did buy the FoTL passes though. And when I was there for two days in Dec, I was more than ready to head back to WDW by noon on our second day. We got to the parks on Wednesday, by 8:30, and stayed in them until around 5ish. Then, headed back again first thing on Thursday morning. I was ready to leave but our Mears ride wasn't coming until 3ish. I really did everything I wanted to on that first day.


----------



## doug46

I think I may be dense, but it seems from reading all of these posts that there is both a Mears taxi service to US and a Mears Shuttle to US.  Is that correct?  I see that a round trip ticket on the shuttle is $18 per person and one post mentioned that a taxi was about $35 dollars (I think it was the Mear taxi, but am not sure).  So for a family of four, it seems a taxi is much cheaper.  Is that right and the way to go.  We may have five so it may even be a better deal to take the Mears Taxi.


----------



## doug46

Sorry, just went to the Mears site.  They have both and the prices listed by others are accurate.  Is there a down side to taking the cab?  With four or five people seems a much cheaper alternative.


----------



## goofy4tink

That $35 is one way I believe. So, it will be $70 r/t plus tips. It almost makes more sense to hire a towncar service if you are doing this. 
I have always said that if you have more than 3 people traveling between WDW and US/IoA, it makes more sense to get a car service, or a cab if you choose.


----------



## Ratatosk

We're trying to decide if we should do mears or take a cab.  There are 3 of us and while mears may be the better deal, wondering about the time involved if it might be worth the money to cab it if it's going to take an excessive amount of time to travel back and forth.


----------



## disneygma11

Ratatosk said:


> We're trying to decide if we should do mears or take a cab.  There are 3 of us and while mears may be the better deal, wondering about the time involved if it might be worth the money to cab it if it's going to take an excessive amount of time to travel back and forth.



I am wondering this too, there are 8 of us, 6 Adults and 2 Children 3 and under. I assume the Children could ride the shuttle free so that would be a total of $108 if we all rode the shuttle, would it be cheaper on our parts to get a Taxi and is the fee for a Taxi per person or per car load? Also are the fees quoted only one way or round trip?


----------



## goofy4tink

Mears charges about $19 r/t per adult. Children 4-12 pay less and kids under 4 ride free. If you use a cab, it's going to run you about $35 each way. A car service will charge you about $70 r/t, but you can fit only 4 in a towncar.

I've used the Mears shuttle several times. You call the day before you want to head to US/IoA. You can either pay via credit card then, or choose to have cash when you get to the bus. You will be given a choice of pickup times that fit your needs. Usually a bus is used in the mornings, and it will make other stops. Plan on it taking about 45 mins to get to US/IoA.  We left BW at about 7:15 in Dec and arrived at US/IoA at about 8ish.
Then, you either give them a time you want to head back to WDW or you can call them a few hours before you want to leave and they will tell you what time to be back at the bus stops. 

You may be able to get a van taxi to get you all over to US/IoA. Or perhaps a car service will have a van that will transport larger groups.


----------



## perkinsrose

Seifer said:


> Do you think one day is enough for IOA and US ?




Just back --we took the Mears shuttle with two preteen kids on Wed Jan 26from Port Orleans FrenchQuarter. 

When I called for our pick up time, our options were 7:25 or 8:25am.  I chose 7:25.   We stopped at 1 other Disney resort and one none Disney (Alamo I think?).  We only had a total of 10 people in our shuttle --ours was a van.  

Because we had to wait about 10 mintues at the Alamo hotel for the pickup guests to showup (slightly annoying) and stop to drop people at Seaworld first, we got to Universal gate at about 8:20 which was fine though.   When I was getting our park tickets thru Will call( I asked attendent for help when a ticket was stuck), we realized our tickets had a promotional early entry so we were allowed in with the resort guests and went right in instead of waiting until 9:am opening.  Nice surprise--not sure why they didn't alert me by email when I purchased??

One day/two parks was plenty for us.  The early entry helped us get the Harry Potter ride in first thing but even by opening time it was only 20 minute wait. 

 It WAS a rainy/cloudy start to the day though that helped slow the crowds and then cleared to sun which brought in the people later.  We don't do HULK or the other big rocket ride though but did pretty much everything else we were interested in.  Hit Spiderman, all HarryPotter, Simpsons twice, ET twice, Men in Black twice,...  This was a low crowd time of year, nothing like the two hour waits for HP I read about just weeks ago.   

The shuttle pick up was there a few minutes early and left a few mintues early for us since he had all of us ( just our party and the another couple).  No other stops on the way back.  

A good experience.  Not sure it was worth the $477 plus food money(!!!) to leave Disney but it had to be done to experience Harry Potter...


----------



## jewelmicky

Sounds about like what I have planned.  My DD8 is a huge HP fan....she's halfway through the 4th year book.   We almost did the whole week at Universal, but having never been I wasn't sure.  So, we will spend just one day at USIoA, and go from there.  When I priced it all out, the free dining is what sealed the deal for staying at WDW.  

I think we will just do the Taxi thing, for the 3 of us it seems the best way to go.  Whould I call ahead or just see what's available at the resort? POR


----------



## Ratatosk

We just got back and we decided to take a cab instead of the shuttle from WL.  There were 3 of us and it was about $80 RT.  Considered the Mears shuttle; however we were concerned with the possibility of multiple stops at other resorts or having to wait for a shuttle.


----------



## alaskanabbott

Just back and very excited to share this info. I posted here before we left b/c we have 9 in our family and we really wanted to do US/IOA. We had considered taking the bus, but after much research decided that was a bad idea. The day before we wanted to go to US/IOA we called the front desk and asked what the cheapest way for 9 people to go would be. We were told that we should call Mears. I called Mears who said we could do a Taxi, but it would mean 2 taxi's, since each taxi can only hold 7 people. Each taxi would cost $35 each way- for a total of about $140. I know every day we saw 10-15 passenger vans outside. I called the front desk again and they tried to refer me back to Mears. Finally I asked who else besides Mears they recomended. They gave me the number for STAR. I called STAR, and was greeted on the phone with a very pleasant woman who said she had a 10 passenger van she could send. I scheduled the van for 8am the next morning. 7:55 am the van arrived. It was clean, and even had a car seat for my daughter. The driver loaded our backpacks and my son's wheelchair. He was super nice. He asked how much we had been quoted for the ride and we told him $35. When we got to US/IOA he gave us his number and said to call about 45 minutes before we wanted to return, which we did, and again he was there waiting for us when we arrived at the taxi location. Total cost was $70 round trip for 9 of us (we tipped him well though). I have his number still in my phone if anyone is interested.


----------



## Minnie824

Has anyone used Tiffany Town Car to get to/from Universal?  I looked into prices and they are $90 round trip for 1-7 people (we have 6).  They said you call and hour ahead to be picked up.  It actually would be cheaper for us to use this than Mears, but I want to make sure they're reliable.  Thanks.


----------



## goofy4tink

I haven't used TT to get to and from US/IoA but I have used them from the airport to WDW. They were just fine..no problems to speak of.


----------



## Disneybound!!

Anyone have any experience with Happy Limo services?  They have car services, like Mears, but they are about $20 cheaper.  With a discount code from Mousesavers, they are about $30 cheaper.  I'll be travelling by myself with my 2 boys (8 and 5), and I want things to be as smooth as possible, and I don't want to feel creeped out by some strange driver either!


----------



## goofy4tink

Disneybound!! said:


> Anyone have any experience with Happy Limo services?  They have car services, like Mears, but they are about $20 cheaper.  With a discount code from Mousesavers, they are about $30 cheaper.  I'll be travelling by myself with my 2 boys (8 and 5), and I want things to be as smooth as possible, and I don't want to feel creeped out by some strange driver either!


I know that  many have used Happy Limo with good results. I checked online, for their rates...I got about $52 one way/$93 round trip. So decided to check other companies to compare...Mears was showing $48 one way and Tiffany was $45 one way/$80 r/t. Just to give you some comparison.


----------



## Disneybound!!

goofy4tink said:


> I know that  many have used Happy Limo with good results. I checked online, for their rates...I got about $52 one way/$93 round trip. So decided to check other companies to compare...Mears was showing $48 one way and Tiffany was $45 one way/$80 r/t. Just to give you some comparison.



Thanks for that info!  I'll definitely check out the others as well.


----------



## ShhhQ

I saw someone ask a similar question, but never saw an answer... so here goes..

My Mother and I are taking our Disney trip this fall, and would like to spend 1 day at US.. we are looking into the tickets and transport offered on Dreams. However, my DM will be using her personal WC and I will be renting an ECV. I was wondering if the transport for this will accomodate WCs and ECVs and if it can accomodate both of us. If anyone has any experience in this area, or may have used this transport and seen it 1st hand, please help us out.


----------



## goofy4tink

ShhhQ said:


> I saw someone ask a similar question, but never saw an answer... so here goes..
> 
> My Mother and I are taking our Disney trip this fall, and would like to spend 1 day at US.. we are looking into the tickets and transport offered on Dreams. However, my DM will be using her personal WC and I will be renting an ECV. I was wondering if the transport for this will accomodate WCs and ECVs and if it can accomodate both of us. If anyone has any experience in this area, or may have used this transport and seen it 1st hand, please help us out.


Interesting question. I would call Mears directly and ask them. I know I've seen some pretty large strollers waiting for the bus but once I got on, I never noticed what happened to them. Call Mears and check...best thing.


----------



## ShhhQ

goofy4tink said:


> Interesting question. I would call Mears directly and ask them. I know I've seen some pretty large strollers waiting for the bus but once I got on, I never noticed what happened to them. Call Mears and check...best thing.



Thanks for the advice, I already asked my Dreams TA and she said she would look into it for me, just haven't heard back from her yet....

I could probably make it around without the ECV (if I had to, at least for 1 day), but Mom could not be without her WC.


----------



## rothesaydismom

alaskanabbott said:


> I have his number still in my phone if anyone is interested.



Hi, Amber.

Would you mind sending me a PM with his number? I've called Mears about their shuttle to US/IOA and was told they don't offer booster seats for the shuttle. I'd be interested to speak to another company to hear about their policy. 

I know age-wise, my kids don't need booster seats, according to FL law (unless that's changed recently)...however, here in NB they do and I'd like to use booster seats on our day-trip to US/IOA without having to bring ours from home.

Thanks in advance!

Andrea


----------



## ShhhQ

ShhhQ said:


> I saw someone ask a similar question, but never saw an answer... so here goes..
> 
> My Mother and I are taking our Disney trip this fall, and would like to spend 1 day at US.. we are looking into the tickets and transport offered on Dreams. However, my DM will be using her personal WC and I will be renting an ECV. I was wondering if the transport for this will accomodate WCs and ECVs and if it can accomodate both of us. If anyone has any experience in this area, or may have used this transport and seen it 1st hand, please help us out.





goofy4tink said:


> Interesting question. I would call Mears directly and ask them. I know I've seen some pretty large strollers waiting for the bus but once I got on, I never noticed what happened to them. Call Mears and check...best thing.





ShhhQ said:


> Thanks for the advice, I already asked my Dreams TA and she said she would look into it for me, just haven't heard back from her yet....
> 
> I could probably make it around without the ECV (if I had to, at least for 1 day), but Mom could not be without her WC.



I heard back from my TA and thought I would post the response here just in case someone else needs to know......

"There are buses with lifts, when you call 24 hours prior to the day that you want to visit, mention that you will need a bus with a lift.  Both scooters/EVC can be accommodated on 1 bus, be sure to mention that both of you will be using scooter/EVC"

So they can be accommodated, but has to be requested!


----------



## goofy4tink

ShhhQ said:


> I heard back from my TA and thought I would post the response here just in case someone else needs to know......
> 
> "There are buses with lifts, when you call 24 hours prior to the day that you want to visit, mention that you will need a bus with a lift.  Both scooters/EVC can be accommodated on 1 bus, be sure to mention that both of you will be using scooter/EVC"
> 
> So they can be accommodated, but has to be requested!


Thanks so much for checking and then letting us know. I'm sure there are others out there with the same needs.


----------



## HolliePoppins

rothesaydismom said:


> Hi, Amber.
> 
> Would you mind sending me a PM with his number? I've called Mears about their shuttle to US/IOA and was told they don't offer booster seats for the shuttle. I'd be interested to speak to another company to hear about their policy.
> 
> I know age-wise, my kids don't need booster seats, according to FL law (unless that's changed recently)...however, here in NB they do and I'd like to use booster seats on our day-trip to US/IOA without having to bring ours from home.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Andrea



I was going to call with a similiar question. I was wondering if they offer convertible carseats. We are flying with cares and using Disney transportation so no carseat.
We want to go to IOA for one day. If they send a bus we are fine but not if they end up sending a shuttle van. 
I guess I will call to find out but it doesnt look good does it. I was looking at a rental and towncars but even though we are 4 adults and a toddler Mears is still cheaper. Unless I am missing something.


----------



## rachel09985

If we have 5 people what route do you think would be cheapest? We are going two days in a row.

We are thinking to just rent a car for two days. Do you guys agree that is the cheapest?


----------



## goofy4tink

rachel09985 said:


> If we have 5 people what route do you think would be cheapest? We are going two days in a row.
> 
> We are thinking to just rent a car for two days. Do you guys agree that is the cheapest?


Absolutely the best idea. The Mears shuttle is going to cost you about $80-100 a day, depending on ages, so a rental car for those two days is the best way to go.
Have you considered checking into how much a room at a US/IoA resort might run you for one night??? You might be able to get a good rate..if so, you could just pack essentials in backpacks and take the shuttle over on day 1 and stay the night and return on the shuttle on day 2. But, only if you can get a really good rate on a hotel.


----------



## Shinji4u

goofy4tink said:


> Have you considered checking into how much a room at a US/IoA resort might run you for one night??? You might be able to get a good rate..if so, you could just pack essentials in backpacks and take the shuttle over on day 1 and stay the night and return on the shuttle on day 2. But, only if you can get a really good rate on a hotel.




Is it possible to split youre roundtrip shuttle ride??? We are intressted in doing a ride to Universal one morning and do the backtrip two days later?!


----------



## rachel09985

goofy4tink said:


> Absolutely the best idea. The Mears shuttle is going to cost you about $80-100 a day, depending on ages, so a rental car for those two days is the best way to go.
> Have you considered checking into how much a room at a US/IoA resort might run you for one night??? You might be able to get a good rate..if so, you could just pack essentials in backpacks and take the shuttle over on day 1 and stay the night and return on the shuttle on day 2. But, only if you can get a really good rate on a hotel.



No I dont think we want to do that because we have free dining on Disney property. Would be neat to say there though. Maybe some other time.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## WalkingintheFog

goofy4tink said:


> Have you considered checking into how much a room at a US/IoA resort might run you for one night??? You might be able to get a good rate..if so, you could just pack essentials in backpacks and take the shuttle over on day 1 and stay the night and return on the shuttle on day 2. But, only if you can get a really good rate on a hotel.





Shinji4u said:


> Is it possible to split youre roundtrip shuttle ride??? We are intressted in doing a ride to Universal one morning and do the backtrip two days later?!



I'd really like to consider doing this as well.   Does anyone have experience taking Mears WDW to USO one morning, and then return USO to WDW later the next afternoon?    Same Mears rate as same day return trip?


----------



## goofy4tink

Shinji4u said:


> Is it possible to split youre roundtrip shuttle ride??? We are intressted in doing a ride to Universal one morning and do the backtrip two days later?!





WalkingintheFog said:


> I'd really like to consider doing this as well.   Does anyone have experience taking Mears WDW to USO one morning, and then return USO to WDW later the next afternoon?    Same Mears rate as same day return trip?


My friend and I did it in Dec. We both had studio villas at BWV, but wanted to spend a night at RPR. We got a terrific annual pass rate there, so it cost 0us each about $70. We asked Mears if we could ride on Wednesday and come back on Thursday..they had no issue with it at all. BUT..they did say that you aren't allowed to bring luggage on the shuttle bus. So, we just packed backpacks with a change of clothes and such.


----------



## baileygirlsmom

We will have our own vehicle traveling from CSR to IOA, how long does it take to drive, we will be there sometime during the week before Easter when the park opens at 8am and plan to splurge and do valet parking.  Thanks!


----------



## goofy4tink

Takes about 25-30 mins. Traffic may be heavier than usual due to it being Easter time.


----------



## Lights_Out

Is the Mears $18 a FLAT rate or is there additional tax?
Do they take credit card?

Thanks


----------



## DVCPAM

Do they stop at every resort in WDW?


----------



## goofy4tink

Lights_Out said:


> Is the Mears $18 a FLAT rate or is there additional tax?
> Do they take credit card?
> 
> Thanks


If you book it over the phone, then they call take a credit card. But you have to have cash if you intend to pay at the bus. And no, there is no tax.



DVCPAM said:


> Do they stop at every resort in WDW?


No, they stop at maybe 3 or so. When we took the Mears shuttle over to US/IoA in August, from WL, they stopped at CR and then SoG, then continued on to US/IoA.
When at BW, we stopped at the Polynesian and GF (if I remember correctly).


----------



## k_null81

I wonder if that early entry was just a fluke?  Anyone else get early entry thru the Mears shuttle and Universal ticket purchased together?  



perkinsrose said:


> Just back --we took the Mears shuttle with two preteen kids on Wed Jan 26from Port Orleans FrenchQuarter.
> 
> When I called for our pick up time, our options were 7:25 or 8:25am.  I chose 7:25.   We stopped at 1 other Disney resort and one none Disney (Alamo I think?).  We only had a total of 10 people in our shuttle --ours was a van.
> 
> Because we had to wait about 10 mintues at the Alamo hotel for the pickup guests to showup (slightly annoying) and stop to drop people at Seaworld first, we got to Universal gate at about 8:20 which was fine though.   When I was getting our park tickets thru Will call( I asked attendent for help when a ticket was stuck), we realized our tickets had a promotional early entry so we were allowed in with the resort guests and went right in instead of waiting until 9:am opening.  Nice surprise--not sure why they didn't alert me by email when I purchased??
> 
> One day/two parks was plenty for us.  The early entry helped us get the Harry Potter ride in first thing but even by opening time it was only 20 minute wait.
> 
> It WAS a rainy/cloudy start to the day though that helped slow the crowds and then cleared to sun which brought in the people later.  We don't do HULK or the other big rocket ride though but did pretty much everything else we were interested in.  Hit Spiderman, all HarryPotter, Simpsons twice, ET twice, Men in Black twice,...  This was a low crowd time of year, nothing like the two hour waits for HP I read about just weeks ago.
> 
> The shuttle pick up was there a few minutes early and left a few mintues early for us since he had all of us ( just our party and the another couple).  No other stops on the way back.
> 
> A good experience.  Not sure it was worth the $477 plus food money(!!!) to leave Disney but it had to be done to experience Harry Potter...


----------



## perkinsrose

k_null81 said:


> I wonder if that early entry was just a fluke?  Anyone else get early entry thru the Mears shuttle and Universal ticket purchased together?



I'm not sure I would have realized we had the early entry if I hadn't needed the attendant's help with the stuck ticket. When we had all our tickets out, he said, "let's see what type you have".  Otherwise we might have waited around til 9am...


----------



## k_null81

Here reporting from universal with the Dreams unlimited/mears shuttle ticket deal....& in fact we are being let in with resort guests at 8am!!!!  We picked up our tickets at will call and out tickets said UPRV which indicates we get in early.


----------



## doconnor901

Sorry guys, to me it is a no brainer if you are just spending one day at US or IA, especially if you are staying within walking distance of the TTC.  The 111 bus leaves at 6:38 getting to the Florida Mall at 7:30 (AM), transfer to the 37 at 7:45, getting to US/IA at 8:22.  1 hr 44 minutes isn't fast but if you get a day pass for 4.50, that beats a $36 dollar van ride, and you can use the 31.50 savings to upgrade to a front of the line pass at US/IA.


----------



## goofy4tink

doconnor901 said:


> Sorry guys, to me it is a no brainer if you are just spending one day at US or IA, especially if you are staying within walking distance of the TTC.  The 111 bus leaves at 6:38 getting to the Florida Mall at 7:30 (AM), transfer to the 37 at 7:45, getting to US/IA at 8:22.  1 hr 44 minutes isn't fast but if you get a day pass for 4.50, that beats a $36 dollar van ride, and you can use the 31.50 savings to upgrade to a front of the line pass at US/IA.



The Mears shuttle is about $19 pp. And if you get the special DU deal, it's technically free. You get a one day/two park pass with round trip shuttle. I can't imagine going to all that work, and it taking close to 2 hrs to get there to save $19!! But, that's just me.


----------



## Shinji4u

doconnor901 said:


> Sorry guys, to me it is a no brainer if you are just spending one day at US or IA, especially if you are staying within walking distance of the TTC.  The 111 bus leaves at 6:38 getting to the Florida Mall at 7:30 (AM), transfer to the 37 at 7:45, getting to US/IA at 8:22.  1 hr 44 minutes isn't fast but if you get a day pass for 4.50, that beats a $36 dollar van ride, and you can use the 31.50 savings to upgrade to a front of the line pass at US/IA.




We are thinking about that also...but we don't know how we will get to the TTC from POFQ so early in the morning


----------



## doconnor901

What is the DU deal?  Sounds good.


----------



## disney newb

We will probably do the DU deal for $119.99 for Universal 2-Park+Roundtrip Shuttle.  It's a really good deal with tickets to Universal alone being 112.00 and Shuttle purchased separately 19.00. We were thinking of Taxis but I'd seen that it'd be 68.00 roundtrip lol

One question though...

How late can you set up the pick up time from Universal studios??


----------



## goofy4tink

disney newb said:


> We will probably do the DU deal for $119.99 for Universal 2-Park+Roundtrip Shuttle.  It's a really good deal with tickets to Universal alone being 112.00 and Shuttle purchased separately 19.00. We were thinking of Taxis but I'd seen that it'd be 68.00 roundtrip lol
> 
> One question though...
> 
> How late can you set up the pick up time from Universal studios??


I'm pretty sure they run at least as long as the parks are open...and most likely longer. I would check when making the reservations. You do have to call them the day before to set up your departure time. Then, about 2 hrs before you're ready to leave the parks you can call Mears and they will tell you what time to be at the bus stop. OR you can arrange for that pickup time in advance. So, you should be able to ask when you call the first time.


----------



## disney newb

Thanks!


----------



## kristin08

I am thinking of heading to Universal Studios for 1 day and Disney for 5+ days. The problem is transportation. I am thinking that it might make sense to rent a car from the airport and get a cheap hotel near Universal at the beginning of the trip. Do you think that I could drive the car back to the airport at the end of the Universal day and then catch the Magical Express as if I had just arrived? Is that even allowed?


----------



## goofy4tink

kristin08 said:


> I am thinking of heading to Universal Studios for 1 day and Disney for 5+ days. The problem is transportation. I am thinking that it might make sense to rent a car from the airport and get a cheap hotel near Universal at the beginning of the trip. Do you think that I could drive the car back to the airport at the end of the Universal day and then catch the Magical Express as if I had just arrived? Is that even allowed?


Sure you can. You don't need to be actually arriving on a plane in order to ride DME. As long as your reservation at WDW is in effect when you want to ride the bus, you're good to go.


----------



## torinsmom

Any special deals if you only need to take Mears one way? I just need to get from Universal to Disney property(preferably AK or DTD)


----------



## goofy4tink

torinsmom said:


> Any special deals if you only need to take Mears one way? I just need to get from Universal to Disney property(preferably AK or DTD)


I would call them and check. The thing is...if you have luggage with you, you can't take the shuttle bus. You will have to arrange private transport. 
You may be better off just getting a car service or a cab.


----------



## torinsmom

goofy4tink said:


> I would call them and check. The thing is...if you have luggage with you, you can't take the shuttle bus. You will have to arrange private transport.
> You may be better off just getting a car service or a cab.



I had totally forgotten about the luggage. I hope the hotel will hold it there until we are done at the park. I had planned on having a rental car and stowing it in there. I'll probably just take a cab.


----------



## Bethpremier

Question: If I rent a car from Disney Car Care Center and return it, can they take me to the airport?  Is there a rental car company that will do that for me if its not the Disney Car Care Center?


----------



## goofy4tink

Bethpremier said:


> Question: If I rent a car from Disney Car Care Center and return it, can they take me to the airport?  Is there a rental car company that will do that for me if its not the Disney Car Care Center?



I doubt it. They will shuttle you to a WDW destination, but not all the way to MCO. If are leaving from your WDW resort you should be able to take DME. Or just change the return area to MCO and drive yourself there.

If you have further questions, you may want to start a fresh thread on the regular trans board. This thread is primarily for issues getting to US/IoA from WDW.


----------



## CruznLexi

I know Mears is $20 PP fpr RT from Disney but what if I do one way to HRH then the next am to the airport would it be the same or just a bit more? How much is Taxi to MCO from HRH? We are going on the Dream.


----------



## jeankeri

Anyone get the Universal 2 day/2 park passes with shuttle service from DU? Wondering if the park days have to be consecutive? Anyone know


----------



## aclov

How do you purchase the DU deal for $120 and is that tax included?


----------



## aclov

It looks like the Dreams Unlimited deal is 129.99 tax is not included so total is 138.45


----------



## macraven

jeankeri said:


> Anyone get the Universal 2 day/2 park passes with shuttle service from DU? Wondering if the park days have to be consecutive? Anyone know



i have read on the boards that it can be used for consecutive days.

i was looking for the link/banner that advertises the special of tickets and transportation from wdw to uo.

didn't find it.


----------



## jeankeri

I received an e-mail from Julie at Dreams Unlimited:

Thanks for your interest in Dreams Unlimited Travel.
The Universal 2 day/2 park ticket does include two days of transportation to and from Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure.  The days do not have to be consecutive, but the second day must be used within 14 days of the first day of use.

Hope this helps clarify some ???s


----------



## goofy4tink

jeankeri said:


> I received an e-mail from Julie at Dreams Unlimited:
> 
> Thanks for your interest in Dreams Unlimited Travel.
> The Universal 2 day/2 park ticket does include two days of transportation to and from Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure.  The days do not have to be consecutive, but the second day must be used within 14 days of the first day of use.
> 
> Hope this helps clarify some ???s


Thanks for the update...I'm sure that is going to be very helpful to others.


----------



## jeankeri

*DU now has a pop-up window with additional information concerning the US tickets and shuttle transfers:*

UNIVERSAL ORLANDO
2-DAY/2-PARK WITH ROUNDTRIP TRANSFERS
ORDER ONLINE TODAY!!

You receive a 2-Day/2-Park experience with transportation to Universal Orlando from your Disney Area Hotel.

* Includes roundtrip transfers to Universal Orlando Resort from Disney Area Hotels, including the Official Disney World Resort Hotels.
* Two (2) day admission to Universal Studios Florida and Universals Islands of Adventure
* This special offer is only available for advance purchase!

Transfers provided by Mears Transportation

Transfer Schedule:

To Universal Orlando Resort: This service is available 24-hours a day except between the hours of 10:00am and 3:00pm. Pick-up time will be determined by calling Mears Transportation at least 24-hours in advance to arrange your pick-up time from the hotel.

From Universal Orlando Resort: Pick-up time with Mears can be arranged when making your initial reservation or by calling Mears from the parks a minimum of 90 minutes prior to your desired pick-up time.

Length of Transfer: Varies by hotel; however approximately 30 minutes each way.

Documentation Instructions: You will receive an Electronic transfer coupon with this purchase. You must present a valid photo ID with your transfer coupon at the time of pick-up from your hotel.

Additional Information: Valid hotels for this shuttle are located in the Lake Buena Vista, Walt Disney World and Hwy. 192W area.

RESTRICTIONS:

* Your ticket may not be copied, transferred, or resold
* Tickets are non-refundable

Electronic Pickup Option

This provides a fast and secure way to collect your online ticket purchase. Electronic Ticketing Machines are conveniently located near the front gate of each theme park. Swipe the credit card used during your online purchase (for verification only). Enter the confirmation number provided on your email receipt. Print out your tickets. Tickets can also be picked up at Guest Services, but only by the person who's name the tickets are under. $1.99 per ticket processing fee

*ALSO: When you order your tickets/transfers, the site asks for your travel arrival date. Julie from DU emailed this to me-*
'The tickets do not expire until 14 days after the first day of entry into the park. The transfer vouchers have a seven day window, so your arrival date needs to be as close as possible to the actual day you will go to Universal.'

Hope this helps others with planning


----------



## HolliePoppins

I dont know what to do. We are going to Universal for one day from Pop. We will have our 2 year old with us(no carseat). I was going to book the DU deal but we may get a bus or we could get a van. I called Mears and they said if we are sent a van she still doesnt need to be in a carseat(called back again just to make sure). I am not comfortable with that. Thought about a rental but then would still need a carseat and we are using Cares on the plane.


----------



## goofy4tink

HolliePoppins said:


> I dont know what to do. We are going to Universal for one day from Pop. We will have our 2 year old with us(no carseat). I was going to book the DU deal but we may get a bus or we could get a van. I called Mears and they said if we are sent a van she still doesnt need to be in a carseat(called back again just to make sure). I am not comfortable with that. Thought about a rental but then would still need a carseat and we are using Cares on the plane.


You will most likely get a bus going there, and a van coming back. If you are using the Cares on the plane, why not in the van??? There is no way to use a car seat or the Cares on a bus.

Your only alternative is to rent a car with a car seat. Or hire a car service that also provides a car seat.


----------



## HolliePoppins

goofy4tink said:


> You will most likely get a bus going there, and a van coming back. If you are using the Cares on the plane, why not in the van??? There is no way to use a car seat or the Cares on a bus.
> 
> Your only alternative is to rent a car with a car seat. Or hire a car service that also provides a car seat.



I dont think you are supposed to use Cares in any vehicle. I may consider bringing her on Mears. I wonder if they will allow me to seat belt her in(would that even be safe?) or make me hold her.


----------



## terreto

i just want to ask that if we are tripping ahead to America and the fair charges will be more than the actual cost . if we choose taxi how much will it cost to the destiny . and i am traveling with some luggage and goods that might need some extra space reply with a solution here


----------



## goofy4tink

terreto said:


> i just want to ask that if we are tripping ahead to America and the fair charges will be more than the actual cost . if we choose taxi how much will it cost to the destiny . and i am traveling with some luggage and goods that might need some extra space reply with a solution here


You need to let us know where you are going to. Most fares to either US/IoA or WDW resorts, from MCO are about $60 one way. I'm not sure exactly what info you need.


----------



## Sarahleigh

We purchased the 1 day/2 park pass with Mears Transportation and since the parks close at 6pm and 7pm that night will we be able to go to Citywalk and still count on Mears Transporation to bring us back to Pop a few hours after US/IOA close?


----------



## goofy4tink

Sarahleigh said:


> We purchased the 1 day/2 park pass with Mears Transportation and since the parks close at 6pm and 7pm that night will we be able to go to Citywalk and still count on Mears Transporation to bring us back to Pop a few hours after US/IOA close?


I would think so....you have to call them to set up your pickup time from WDW over to US/IoA...so ask them that when you talk to them.


----------



## macraven

i believe the last shuttle back to disney would be at 1:45 am or 2:00.

one person in my group that is doing a VIP RIP tour mentioned that time to me.

our tour ends at 2:00 am and he has to catch the last shuttle back to the motherland that night.

Our tour begins at 7 in the evening and ends at 2 in the morning.


----------



## ShhhQ

Sarahleigh said:


> We purchased the 1 day/2 park pass with Mears Transportation and since the parks close at 6pm and 7pm that night will we be able to go to Citywalk and still count on Mears Transporation to bring us back to Pop a few hours after US/IOA close?



Transfer Schedule:

To Universal Orlando Resort: This service is available 24-hours a day except between the hours of 10:00am and 3:00pm. Pick-up time will be determined by calling Mears Transportation at least 24-hours in advance to arrange your pick-up time from the hotel.

From Universal Orlando Resort: Pick-up time with Mears can be arranged when making your initial reservation or by calling Mears from the parks a minimum of 90 minutes prior to your desired pick-up time.

If they are available "almost" 24 hours to transfer to US, I would think they would be available to transfer back the same hours


----------



## XJohnX

Great thread... I was just about to ask this question... thanks to everyone for their great input... what a wealth of informaiton!


----------



## vickalamode

What is the earliest I could get a bus to IOA? I am hoping to be there before rope drop, or whatever it is called at IOA lol...We also want to "close the park" since they are only open until 7. Will we have ample time to close the park and get to the pick up point? As in, would we be able to be picked up at like 7:30 or so?? We aren't interested in doing City Walk...


----------



## ShhhQ

vickalamode said:


> What is the earliest I could get a bus to IOA? I am hoping to be there before rope drop, or whatever it is called at IOA lol...We also want to "close the park" since they are only open until 7. Will we have ample time to close the park and get to the pick up point? As in, would we be able to be picked up at like 7:30 or so?? We aren't interested in doing City Walk...



We did this back in Sept.... our pick up time was 7:30am and even though they were almost 10 mins late, and we had a few personal issues after getting off the bus and before getting to the gate... we still made it to rope drop!!! As for your pick up at the park.... as City Walk is still open later than the parks, they run the busses late... you will have plenty of time.


----------



## goofy4tink

I 'think' the first bus leaves around 7:15 or so. We left right around that time and we got there before the park opened...but we wanted to get to the resort and get checked in so we could get our front of the line passes... think we got to US/IoA by around 8ish, and we were at the park gate by 8:40 (after checking in).


----------



## Hunnybee718

We are flying to wdw without a car seat. Will the mears shuttles to IOA have carseats in them to use or do I need to get a taxi? Will the Taxis have carseats if I request it? Thanks


----------



## wdhinn89

We are going to take a taxi from a Universal hotel to the Contemporary, are the taxis metered or are they a set price?  Do the taxis except credit cards?  Is the price still around $35 dollars?   Also, does anyone know if a taxi will stop at a 7/11 on the way? TIA


----------



## goofy4tink

Hunnybee718 said:


> We are flying to wdw without a car seat. Will the mears shuttles to IOA have carseats in them to use or do I need to get a taxi? Will the Taxis have carseats if I request it? Thanks


The Mears shuttles can be either a full sized bus, or a van. There is no way to know beforehand. So, if you feel you need a car seat, you might want to request a cab that has one. 
Just like the WDW buses, Mears doesn't have any belting system to use car seats or booster seats. When using buses, car seats are really not needed.



wdhinn89 said:


> We are going to take a taxi from a Universal hotel to the Contemporary, are the taxis metered or are they a set price?  Do the taxis except credit cards?  Is the price still around $35 dollars?   Also, does anyone know if a taxi will stop at a 7/11 on the way? TIA


To the best of my knowledge, it is going to be a lot more than $35 to get to the CR from US. A car service charges about $60, and a cab is usually about the same. You might want to look into a car service rather than a cab.


----------



## Sandi

Just read through the whole thread and found it to be very helpful.  I appreciate all the work that went into starting it and keeping it going.  We are planning to do the DU 2 day/2 park with transfers when we are there in April.  We also plan to do BMG on one of the days.  DU sends the voucher via e-mail, right?  Does that include the voucher for the transfer and also a voucher for the park tickets?  I'm just trying to figure out how much lead time I need to order the package and get everything timely for our trip.  Would rather not spend the money until closer to our dates.


----------



## macraven

you can contact them 2 weeks out from your trip.

you will need to know the dates you need their shuttle service.
(or approximate dates- they will work with you as they can be flexible)

you will be asked what dates you are planning on needing the transportation.
if you are not sure, mears will let you give an approximate date until you have decided.


----------



## GenGen22

Does anybody know if IOA closes at 7PM and I am taking mears shuttle how long does it take to get back to Disney's POP culture hotel? This will specifically be on Thur 12/8/11. I don't know if the day of the week matters or not. I want to make a dinner reservation in DTD that evening and was thinking 8:30??? But I don't know where Mears drops you off at Disney. Will they only take you to your hotel or will they take you to DTD??

TIA for any and all help


----------



## goofy4tink

GenGen22 said:


> Does anybody know if IOA closes at 7PM and I am taking mears shuttle how long does it take to get back to Disney's POP culture hotel? This will specifically be on Thur 12/8/11. I don't know if the day of the week matters or not. I want to make a dinner reservation in DTD that evening and was thinking 8:30??? But I don't know where Mears drops you off at Disney. Will they only take you to your hotel or will they take you to DTD??
> 
> TIA for any and all help


You can set up a time to be picked up with them prior to going to IoA...so tell them you need to be picked up at park closing. It may be crowded at this time so be prepared for a lot of company. I would aks them, when you call them to set up your pickup time, if you can be dropped at DTD instead of Pop. I know that when I was at IoA/US and headed back to BWVs, there was a couple in our Mears van that were supposed to go to SoG, but they wanted to head to DTD to grab a bite to eat. Because the van was also making a stop at SSR, the driver said he would drop the couple at DTD rather than SoG. It doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## GenGen22

goofy4tink said:


> You can set up a time to be picked up with them prior to going to IoA...so tell them you need to be picked up at park closing. It may be crowded at this time so be prepared for a lot of company. I would aks them, when you call them to set up your pickup time, if you can be dropped at DTD instead of Pop. I know that when I was at IoA/US and headed back to BWVs, there was a couple in our Mears van that were supposed to go to SoG, but they wanted to head to DTD to grab a bite to eat. Because the van was also making a stop at SSR, the driver said he would drop the couple at DTD rather than SoG. It doesn't hurt to ask.


Thank you so much for your help.  I have one more question can you tell me aprox. how long it takes to get from IOA to the Disney property or DTD?  I'm just wondering if the 8:30 sounds reasonable.  This is my first trip and I am unsure of the distance and traffic.

THANKS!!


----------



## goofy4tink

GenGen22 said:


> Thank you so much for your help.  I have one more question can you tell me aprox. how long it takes to get from IOA to the Disney property or DTD?  I'm just wondering if the 8:30 sounds reasonable.  This is my first trip and I am unsure of the distance and traffic.
> 
> THANKS!!


It will depend on your pickup time and then what other stops the bus/van has to make. Normally, it shouldn't be more than 30 or so mins between the two. But, it's best to plan on it taking much longer.


----------



## GenGen22

goofy4tink said:


> It will depend on your pickup time and then what other stops the bus/van has to make. Normally, it shouldn't be more than 30 or so mins between the two. But, it's best to plan on it taking much longer.


Thanks!  I'll book it 1.5 hours out so I won't be late.


----------



## beachfan

I will be visiting Disney World solo for a few days after spending time with friends in Northern Florida.  I have done WDW many times and would love to see Universal.  I do prefer staying in a Disney World hotel.  I have read that Mears does an 18.00 round trip from your Disney hotel to Universal.  I was wondering if anyone knows if they will do this for just one person or do you need to book for a group?  Also, can you buy your Universal one day ticket from them in advance?  Thanks for any info.  Beachfan


----------



## goofy4tink

beachfan said:


> I will be visiting Disney World solo for a few days after spending time with friends in Northern Florida.  I have done WDW many times and would love to see Universal.  I do prefer staying in a Disney World hotel.  I have read that Mears does an 18.00 round trip from your Disney hotel to Universal.  I was wondering if anyone knows if they will do this for just one person or do you need to book for a group?  Also, can you buy your Universal one day ticket from them in advance?  Thanks for any info.  Beachfan



http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/universal/tickets.htm

Check out this link.I have used this several times...it's a great deal. You can pay for it all now, in advance. Then, print out everything before you head to WDW. The night before you want to go to US/IoA, just call the number you are given (in that paperwork). You can set up your pickup time, right at your WDW resort. You can either make your return trip time in advance, or you can wait until you get to US/IoA. Then, a few hours before you're ready to head back to WDW, just call Mears and they will give you a pickup time that meets your needs a few hours later.
We were able to get a ride early enough to turn in our paperwork for park tickets and enter the parks about 5 mins after they officially opened. We did the two park pass.....we were able to do just about everything at both parks that we were interested in. Then, about 3:00, we called Mears and got a pickup time about 90 mins later...really easy.


----------



## CrossOverGuy

I was thinking of booking a 2-day/2-park pass with 2 r/t Mears transfers through Dreams.  How long did it take for you to get an e-mail to print out for your transfer?  Did it come within a few days, as I will be actually travelling internationally before I get to Orlando and would rather have all my paperwork in hand for the entire trip.

I'm wondering how much to tip for 1 person?  Would $2 each way and each day be sufficient on what Mears charges for a $19 r/t?

Also, I had called Mears a while back; they indicated it wouldn't be a problem if I were picked up one day from Pop Century and returned to the Polynesian Resort (so I could make my late dinner ADR to 'Ohana).  So others might find it possible to be returned elsewhere on the Disney property.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## goofy4tink

CrossOverGuy said:


> I was thinking of booking a 2-day/2-park pass with 2 r/t Mears transfers through Dreams.  How long did it take for you to get an e-mail to print out for your transfer?  Did it come within a few days, as I will be actually travelling internationally before I get to Orlando and would rather have all my paperwork in hand for the entire trip.
> 
> I'm wondering how much to tip for 1 person?  Would $2 each way and each day be sufficient on what Mears charges for a $19 r/t?
> 
> Also, I had called Mears a while back; they indicated it wouldn't be a problem if I were picked up one day from Pop Century and returned to the Polynesian Resort (so I could make my late dinner ADR to 'Ohana).  So others might find it possible to be returned elsewhere on the Disney property.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I can't remember exactly, but I 'think' I remember being able to print out my confirmation papers as soon as I booked online. BUT....my aging brain may not be functioning at 100%. 
I would think  that would be a decent tip. I think that's about what I tipped at...well, it was actually $4 each way but there were two of us.


----------



## lala3291

Hello!
Question: My family is looking to go to Citywalk one evening, and we will be staying at the BC- can anyone tell me if taxis are always outside of Citywalk waiting for passengers and where they are?  I have never been to Citywalk, so I don't know where to go to look for a cab after our dinner.
Thank you, sorry if this is a silly question!


----------



## goofy4tink

You have to walk in to CityWalk from the garage area. But, there should be cabs there pretty much all the time. Or, you could probably walk over to one of the US/IoA resorts (Hard Rock or Royal Pacific) and get a cab there.


----------



## lala3291

goofy4tink said:


> You have to walk in to CityWalk from the garage area. But, there should be cabs there pretty much all the time. Or, you could probably walk over to one of the US/IoA resorts (Hard Rock or Royal Pacific) and get a cab there.



Thank you!


----------



## dbragas

"Check out this link. I have used this several times...it's a great deal. You can pay for it all now, in advance. Then, print out everything before you head to WDW. The night before you want to go to US/IoA, just call the number you are given (in that paperwork). You can set up your pickup time, right at your WDW resort. You can either make your return trip time in advance, or you can wait until you get to US/IoA. Then, a few hours before you're ready to head back to WDW, just call Mears and they will give you a pickup time that meets your needs a few hours later.
We were able to get a ride early enough to turn in our paperwork for park tickets and enter the parks about 5 mins after they officially opened. We did the two park pass.....we were able to do just about everything at both parks that we were interested in. Then, about 3:00, we called Mears and got a pickup time about 90 mins later...really easy. 

Goofytinkid you ever check for Early Entry with these DU park tix?  Quite a few here on the boards have indicated they were able to enter with Universal resort guests with these tix (UPRV). But Julie from DU tells me "We have been told that these tickets do not allow early entry into the parks."


----------



## goofy4tink

Nope. To the best of my knowledge, only US/IoA should be getting early entry perks. I'm sure that some people have arrived early and been able to get in, without resort proof. There is no way I would expect to be able to gain early entry when using a day park pass..unless I had my US room key.
There may have been some here who 'thought' they were getting early entry with these passes. I'm pretty sure they just weren't checked as well as they should have been.

I have to say that if I had paid to stay in one of the US resorts, in order to get early entry perks, and found that those arriving via the DU offer, from WDW, were able to get the same perks, I would be very miffed.  I don't want those staying at the Hard Rock to be able to get into MK's EMHs, so why should I expect to get into IoA early??


----------



## dbragas

goofy4tink said:


> I have to say that if I had paid to stay in one of the US resorts, in order to get early entry perks, and found that those arriving via the DU offer, from WDW, were able to get the same perks, I would be very miffed.  I don't want those staying at the Hard Rock to be able to get into MK's EMHs, so why should I expect to get into IoA early??



True, true...and I'm one of those people that have paid through the nose to stay onsite at Universal to take advantage of the early entry tix. So...thanks for that reminder.


----------



## dbragas

Anyone take a taxi from SSR (or nearby) to Universal recently?  I checked the Mears taxi estimator (~ $25 each way), but given some posts I've come across from last year, I suspect this estimate is on the low side. Especially given the rising price of gas


----------



## goofy4tink

I have to think that's a bit on the low side. They usually run about the same as a car service. Did you look into the DU offer?? It's a pretty good deal...almost like getting free transportation.
Otherwise, Mears charges about $20 pp, r/t. If you have a smaller group, that may well be cheaper than a cab or car service. But, if you have more than 3, it's going to be cheaper to get a cab or hired car.


----------



## Candycane83

Just a question... My Dh and I going to MNSSHP on Nov 1 (if tehre is a party on that day) from Royal Pacific Resort. Can Mears accomodate a pick up at midnight? Or are cabs available outside MK after MNSSHP finishes? I'm just afraid to be stranded after the party!

Thanks in advance for anyone who could help!


----------



## Sandi

Candycane83 said:


> Just a question... My Dh and I going to MNSSHP on Nov 1 (if tehre is a party on that day) from Royal Pacific Resort. Can Mears accomodate a pick up at midnight? Or are cabs available outside MK after MNSSHP finishes? I'm just afraid to be stranded after the party!
> 
> Thanks in advance for anyone who could help!



The cabs will be at the TTC, not outside of MK.  The other thing you can do is walk over to Contemporary and get a cab there.  That's what I would do.  If one is not waiting, they'll call one for you.  I think you have no risk of being stranded after the party.  Have fun, MNSSHP is a blast!


----------



## BLGuterl

Going to US/IOA during our next Disney Vacation.  Thank you for posting this information about transportation. I used Mears years ago when my daughter was in a dance competition and had forgot all about them.  

I do have one question...  When you use the Mears Shuttle, were do they drop you off / pick up up at US/IOA?  Does anyone know? I have not been there since I was a kid!


----------



## goofy4tink

BLGuterl said:


> Going to US/IOA during our next Disney Vacation.  Thank you for posting this information about transportation. I used Mears years ago when my daughter was in a dance competition and had forgot all about them.
> 
> I do have one question...  When you use the Mears Shuttle, were do they drop you off / pick up up at US/IOA?  Does anyone know? I have not been there since I was a kid!


The Mears shuttles will drop you off at the bottom of the parking lot escalators. So, basically, you get off the bus, walk down the sidewalk and then either walk up the stairs or take the escalator, and turn left....you are now at the moving walkway that takes you to City Walk. This is also where you will find bag checks. It takes less than 10  mins to walk from the bus area to City Walk.


----------



## scottmel

Not sure if this makes sense or if possible but here goes. We always rent a car, never thought of NOT renting a car. But this year we are going to US/IOA for a day (straight from MCO) - and then to WDW the next day for 6 days

Would it make sense/possible to take mears from MCO to UN and then next day from Univeral (Un) to WDW and then take Magic Express to MCO at end of trip?

Would this qualify for Mears 19.00 Round trip pp? Or is it not considered a round trip? We are a party of 3...thanks!


----------



## Sandi

scottmel said:


> Not sure if this makes sense or if possible but here goes. We always rent a car, never thought of NOT renting a car. But this year we are going to US/IOA for a day (straight from MCO) - and then to WDW the next day for 6 days
> 
> Would it make sense/possible to take mears from MCO to UN and then next day from Univeral (Un) to WDW and then take Magic Express to MCO at end of trip?
> 
> Would this qualify for Mears 19.00 Round trip pp? Or is it not considered a round trip? We are a party of 3...thanks!



I think you'd have to call Mears on that question.  I don't see them counting it as a "round trip" because it isn't.  That would be two one way trips.  Still might be priced economically, however.

You'll have no issues with doing Magical Express for only your return trip from your WDW resort to MCO.  Just let DME know you only need it one way.  

Something else you might consider would be renting a car at MCO for the trip to your US/IOA hotel, to US/IOA, and to your WDW resort.  Depending on the agency you rent with, you could return the car at the Care Care Center near MK (National/Alamo), Swolphin, or one of the hotels near DTD.


----------



## macraven

scottmel said:


> Not sure if this makes sense or if possible but here goes. We always rent a car, never thought of NOT renting a car. But this year we are going to US/IOA for a day (straight from MCO) - and then to WDW the next day for 6 days
> 
> Would it make sense/possible to take mears from MCO to UN and then next day from Univeral (Un) to WDW and then take Magic Express to MCO at end of trip?
> 
> Would this qualify for Mears 19.00 Round trip pp? Or is it not considered a round trip? We are a party of 3...thanks!



i have read that some have used the Mears transportation that way.
they purchased round trip but did not use them on the same day.

call and clear it with them if they are still allowing that.

dreams unlimited did allow transportation broken up like you need.
peeps that used du for their uo tickets also received their free transportation.

if you don't buy your uo tickets from du, check with them about the transportation they offer to uo.


----------



## goofy4tink

scottmel said:


> Not sure if this makes sense or if possible but here goes. We always rent a car, never thought of NOT renting a car. But this year we are going to US/IOA for a day (straight from MCO) - and then to WDW the next day for 6 days
> 
> Would it make sense/possible to take mears from MCO to UN and then next day from Univeral (Un) to WDW and then take Magic Express to MCO at end of trip?
> 
> Would this qualify for Mears 19.00 Round trip pp? Or is it not considered a round trip? We are a party of 3...thanks!



Sorry I  missed this one. No, you won't be able to do that. The Mears shuttle, that runs between US/IoA and WDW, doesn't allow any luggage on it. My friend and I booked a night at RPR a few years ago..right in the middle of our WDW stay. We took backpacks with overnight stuff. That was allowed. But regular luggage? No. I doubt you would be allowed to bring even a carryon bag on the bus with you. 

You would have to get a car service or a cab to do what you want to do. It might make more sense to head directly to WDW, and then, spend a day at US/IoA once you got checked into your resort. Then, you could use the $19 r/t fare.


----------



## scottmel

goofy4tink said:


> Sorry I  missed this one. No, you won't be able to do that. The Mears shuttle, that runs between US/IoA and WDW, doesn't allow any luggage on it. My friend and I booked a night at RPR a few years ago..right in the middle of our WDW stay. We took backpacks with overnight stuff. That was allowed. But regular luggage? No. I doubt you would be allowed to bring even a carryon bag on the bus with you.
> 
> You would have to get a car service or a cab to do what you want to do. It might make more sense to head directly to WDW, and then, spend a day at US/IoA once you got checked into your resort. Then, you could use the $19 r/t fare.



thanks everyone. I can't imagine how it could not be more ecomonical to rent a car.. That seems the easiest and cheapest by far then dealing with the car companies...Thank you!! Will stick with my usual rental car plan.


----------



## Feckless

Sorry, I've gone through this thread and couldn't find an answer to this question:  we've pretty much decided to use a Tiffany Towncar to get us to US for our Day on the Dark Side.  However, on the way back, can we ask them to drop us at MK or will they just take us back to our hotel?

TIA!


----------



## goofy4tink

Feckless said:


> Sorry, I've gone through this thread and couldn't find an answer to this question:  we've pretty much decided to use a Tiffany Towncar to get us to US for our Day on the Dark Side.  However, on the way back, can we ask them to drop us at MK or will they just take us back to our hotel?
> 
> TIA!


They should be able to drop you off anywhere you want....you're paying them.


----------



## MelissaMouse

I have looked on the mears website to look up shuttles, can you only book online for airport transportation? Is the only way to use the shuttle from a WDW resort to US to call them? Thanks!!!


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

This is probably a really dumb question, but I have confused myself totally looking at at this morning.  

We are going to VWL next Thursday. . .YAY!  Anyway, we will check in at VWL on Thursday in the early morning, and then that afternoon we will go over to RPR for a night (keeping the VWL ressie that night too).  We will spend the night at RPR, go to IOA, and then come back to VWL on Friday afternoon.

I think our best option (for me, DH, & DS3) is to do the town car thing.  However, I don't really know what time we would need/want to leave VWL to go nor do I know what time we would want to leave IOA.  Do I have to have the times set in stone for the town car, or can I call a couple of hours before I want to go?  I am figuring I have to have set times, and that's ok.  I just want to make a good plan before we go!


----------



## goofy4tink

StitchIsOurHero said:


> This is probably a really dumb question, but I have confused myself totally looking at at this morning.
> 
> We are going to VWL next Thursday. . .YAY!  Anyway, we will check in at VWL on Thursday in the early morning, and then that afternoon we will go over to RPR for a night (keeping the VWL ressie that night too).  We will spend the night at RPR, go to IOA, and then come back to VWL on Friday afternoon.
> 
> I think our best option (for me, DH, & DS3) is to do the town car thing.  However, I don't really know what time we would need/want to leave VWL to go nor do I know what time we would want to leave IOA.  Do I have to have the times set in stone for the town car, or can I call a couple of hours before I want to go?  I am figuring I have to have set times, and that's ok.  I just want to make a good plan before we go!


You do have to give them set times. If you feel you can't do that, you may want to just use a cab.


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Thank you so much!  That's sort of what I figured.  

Dumb question number 2 --are there cabs available outside WL?  I read that there are ones available at IOA and at RPR, but I wasn't sure about WL.

Thanks again!!


----------



## goofy4tink

StitchIsOurHero said:


> Thank you so much!  That's sort of what I figured.
> 
> Dumb question number 2 --are there cabs available outside WL?  I read that there are ones available at IOA and at RPR, but I wasn't sure about WL.
> 
> Thanks again!!


Yep, sure are. If there isn't one there, all set to go, you can just have the Bell Services people call one for you...doesn't take long.


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Thanks again!!


----------



## Anal Annie

We are planning our first venture over to Universal for our trip that starts in THREE WEEKS FROM TODAY  and I've been thinking about just using a taxi.   I don't want to rent a car bcuz I don't want to pay for parking at Universal.  That just adds to the expense.  I booked 1 night in the middle of our trip at HRH for the early entry & FOTL access and was just planning to bring either a carry-on size duffle or a backpack with what we need for the 2 days at Universal.  We are going from BWV to HRH & I got an estimate on the Mears website for $35 for a taxi.  Since I read that Mears doesn't allow "luggage" and to save time by going directly to the HRH I thought for the 3 of us it might be just as easy to use a taxi as it would the shuttle (even though it may cost us $20 more it would be a straight shot with no other stops or detours).  

My FIRST QUESTION is do the Orlando taxi cabs take credit cards or do I need to plan to pay in cash for these 2 trips??  I've gotten away from carrying too much cash these days so want to be sure to have enough with us if I need it for that.

ALSO, if we want to get checked in at the HRH AND still make early entry do you think we should plan to leave BWV around 7:00 or 7:15?  I've read that rush hour traffic can start to pick up by 7:30...don't want to get caught up in that on vaca!! 

Any thoughts on the taxi payment method & timing??


----------



## jeankeri

For Timing to get to Universal, we were there 3 weeks ago and rented a car. Park opening was @ 8am for IOA, so we left BWV @ 7am, arrived @ Universal parking lot @ 7:20. At this time there was no traffic


----------



## Halloween Baby

Anal Annie said:


> We are planning our first venture over to Universal for our trip that starts in THREE WEEKS FROM TODAY  and I've been thinking about just using a taxi.   I don't want to rent a car bcuz I don't want to pay for parking at Universal.  That just adds to the expense.  I booked 1 night in the middle of our trip at HRH for the early entry & FOTL access and was just planning to bring either a carry-on size duffle or a backpack with what we need for the 2 days at Universal.  We are going from BWV to HRH & I got an estimate on the Mears website for $35 for a taxi.  Since I read that Mears doesn't allow "luggage" and to save time by going directly to the HRH I thought for the 3 of us it might be just as easy to use a taxi as it would the shuttle (even though it may cost us $20 more it would be a straight shot with no other stops or detours).
> 
> My FIRST QUESTION is do the Orlando taxi cabs take credit cards or do I need to plan to pay in cash for these 2 trips??  I've gotten away from carrying too much cash these days so want to be sure to have enough with us if I need it for that.
> 
> ALSO, if we want to get checked in at the HRH AND still make early entry do you think we should plan to leave BWV around 7:00 or 7:15?  I've read that rush hour traffic can start to pick up by 7:30...don't want to get caught up in that on vaca!!
> 
> Any thoughts on the taxi payment method & timing??



We're doing the same thing!  We're leaving CSR mid-trip and going to RPR for two days.  We also plan on using the taxi just for the ease of not having to wait and spend so much time on the shuttle.  I was thinking we'd have to leave much earlier than that, but it's good to hear someone else has plans and we can go later.  I'm just worried about getting ahead of traffic, then time spent checking in, then time from the resort to the park!


----------



## macraven

_i use car service when i check out and leave the motherland resort for the darkside resort.

i do my pick up at 6:45.
i am able to avoid traffic that way.

i'm at the darkside hotel by 7:00/5 then.

it will take you about 5 minutes or so to check into hrh.
shouldn't be a line that time in the morning at the check in counter.

you do need to get your photo ID done at the hotel so you can use the express lines in the park.

you will also need to check your belongings with valet before you leave the hotel for the park.
no need to carry a backpack with you all day....

if you are like me, i would rather be waiting in the gate line before the park opens for early entry than running into issues and not at the park early.

3 weeks from now the parks will still have the crowds.
it usually doesn't drop off until that last week in august._


----------



## goofy4tink

Anal Annie said:


> We are planning our first venture over to Universal for our trip that starts in THREE WEEKS FROM TODAY  and I've been thinking about just using a taxi.   I don't want to rent a car bcuz I don't want to pay for parking at Universal.  That just adds to the expense.  I booked 1 night in the middle of our trip at HRH for the early entry & FOTL access and was just planning to bring either a carry-on size duffle or a backpack with what we need for the 2 days at Universal.  We are going from BWV to HRH & I got an estimate on the Mears website for $35 for a taxi.  Since I read that Mears doesn't allow "luggage" and to save time by going directly to the HRH I thought for the 3 of us it might be just as easy to use a taxi as it would the shuttle (even though it may cost us $20 more it would be a straight shot with no other stops or detours).
> 
> My FIRST QUESTION is do the Orlando taxi cabs take credit cards or do I need to plan to pay in cash for these 2 trips??  I've gotten away from carrying too much cash these days so want to be sure to have enough with us if I need it for that.
> 
> ALSO, if we want to get checked in at the HRH AND still make early entry do you think we should plan to leave BWV around 7:00 or 7:15?  I've read that rush hour traffic can start to pick up by 7:30...don't want to get caught up in that on vaca!!
> 
> Any thoughts on the taxi payment method & timing??


We spent a night at RPR a year or so ago. My friend and I both had studios at BWV, but figured that since we got such a good rate at RPR at US/IoA, it made sense to just keep our studios at BWV.
We did the Dreams Unlimited pkg deal.....park passes for 2 days/transportation included from WDW. You are right, Mears doesn't allow luggage on their shuttles. BUT....my friend and I each packed a backpack with  a change of clothes and our toiletries for the night/next morning. We were able to carry everything we needed that way..and still use the shuttle.
We left BWV around 7:20ish, and got to US/IoA by 8, and were checked in and arriving at the park entrance by 8:45.
You can cut down on that time by taking a cab..the cab will take you directly to the resort. Because we used the shuttle, we were dropped off below the parking garage area and had to hike over to the resort to get checked in and drop our stuff off!!
If there are several of you, it may, in fact, be cheaper to use a cab vs the $19 pp r/t cost of the shuttle. (at least that's what I think it is now).


----------



## Anal Annie

goofy4tink said:


> We spent a night at RPR a year or so ago. My friend and I both had studios at BWV, but figured that since we got such a good rate at RPR at US/IoA, it made sense to just keep our studios at BWV.
> We did the Dreams Unlimited pkg deal.....park passes for 2 days/transportation included from WDW. You are right, Mears doesn't allow luggage on their shuttles. BUT....my friend and I each packed a backpack with  a change of clothes and our toiletries for the night/next morning. We were able to carry everything we needed that way..and still use the shuttle.
> We left BWV around 7:20ish, and got to US/IoA by 8, and were checked in and arriving at the park entrance by 8:45.
> You can cut down on that time by taking a cab..the cab will take you directly to the resort. Because we used the shuttle, we were dropped off below the parking garage area and had to hike over to the resort to get checked in and drop our stuff off!!
> If there are several of you, it may, in fact, be cheaper to use a cab vs the $19 pp r/t cost of the shuttle. (at least that's what I think it is now).



I got our tix at Costco - they are 3-day passes that don't expire until Dec. 2015 so we will use 2 days now & save the last day for another trip.  Since there are 3 of us I was thinking the duffle would hold everything (I'm HOPING with FOTL we can actually get through enough stuff to have a couple of hours to visit the resort pool so I want to bring our bathing suits too).  I've read that the Universal parks do not allow bags on rides so I wasn't going to carry a backpack if I could avoid it.  I don't want to get sucked into the locker system.  We will just leave the duffle with bell services.

By the time we go in August both parks have regualr opening at 9:00 rather than at 8:00 (so I assume that means WE can get in at 8:00) with the on-site entry?  Or is the early entry only for the WWOHP?


----------



## MariMouse

Anyone know the cost of a taxi to Universal from Pop Century?


----------



## Anal Annie

MariMouse said:


> Anyone know the cost of a taxi to Universal from Pop Century?



I priced it out on Mears website to go from BWV to Universal & it was $35.  I would assume it's probably about the same to / from POP.  You can double check it on their website tho...

http://www.mearstransportation.com


----------



## MariMouse

Anal Annie said:


> I priced it out on Mears website to go from BWV to Universal & it was $35.  I would assume it's probably about the same to / from POP.  You can double check it on their website tho...
> 
> http://www.mearstransportation.com



Thanks so much!


----------



## darguel

Hi not sure if this has been answered before but does anyone know what is the latest time we can call Mears to book for the next day? 

Reason being we're flying international into JFK on 12 Nov at 11am and will reach Orlando at abt 6pm. I'm thinking if we shld call Mears and make arrangements when we are waiting for our JFK-MCO flight or if we can just call once we reach Disney. We also won't have US mobile nos, wonder if there are payphones or any customer service counters at Disney and US we can use to arrange for the transport? We're arranging to get a prepaid card but there don't seem to be any mobile providers at the airports or nearby!

TIA!


----------



## macraven

_can you book on their site by email?_


----------



## TheCat

We will be staying at RPR first and transfer to POFQ.  I think I need to have a town car/limo from MCO to RPR.  

On the day of my hotel transfer, 
1) Can I call a taxi rather than having a limo?  
2) Can a taxi take 4 persons plus 2 medium and 2 carryon suitcases?
3) Does a taxi charge extra for the suitcases?

TIA


----------



## goofy4tink

TheCat said:


> We will be staying at RPR first and transfer to POFQ.  I think I need to have a town car/limo from MCO to RPR.
> 
> On the day of my hotel transfer,
> 1) Can I call a taxi rather than having a limo?
> 2) Can a taxi take 4 persons plus 2 medium and 2 carryon suitcases?
> 3) Does a taxi charge extra for the suitcases?
> 
> TIA


1. Yes, the hotel can do that for you.
2. Yes...shouldn't be an issue. If you want, there are van cabs that carry larger groups.
3. Nope. But I would tip accordingly if the driver assists you with the bags.


----------



## TheCat

Thanks!


----------



## hippieck12

We will be staying at Pop in a few weeks, half way into our trip we plan on spending the night at one of the universal hotels and doing two days at their parks - my question is - the mears shuttle is $19 per person roundtrip, do you have to return on the same day? we're spending the night - can we use the return time the next day? thanks


----------



## macraven

_you can use it to return the next day.

you can't take a suitcase on the shuttle but can take a backpack._


----------



## hippieck12

Great thank you!


----------



## goofy4tink

I've done that before and it worked very well. But, we were still booked in a room at BWV...it was just empty that night we spent at US/IoA. So, we were able to put pj's and a simple change of clothes in our backpacks..with small toiletries. As noted already, you won't be able bring any type of luggage on the Mears bus..just a backpack. When I made the initial reservations, I noted that I was returning the next day, and then called them an hour or so before we were ready to leave. They gave us a pickup time at that point.


----------



## Tinkerbella001

I booked a rental car through Expedia and have to pick it up at the Holiday Inn Universal. I couldn't find a comparable rate from the Disney car rental locations. In fact it is $75 more to rent from the Car Care Center. I had no idea a taxi would be $35! The mears shuttle seems less than $20?

So if I took a mears shuttle to Universal could I just walk across to the Holiday inn? I'm returning the car in St. Petersburg so it is only the 1-way. 

What would you do?


----------



## goofy4tink

Tinkerbella001 said:


> I booked a rental car through Expedia and have to pick it up at the Holiday Inn Universal. I couldn't find a comparable rate from the Disney car rental locations. In fact it is $75 more to rent from the Car Care Center. I had no idea a taxi would be $35! The mears shuttle seems less than $20?
> 
> So if I took a mears shuttle to Universal could I just walk across to the Holiday inn? I'm returning the car in St. Petersburg so it is only the 1-way.
> 
> What would you do?


I would change my pickup area to someplace at WDW! The Mears shuttle will drop you next to US/IoA....the Holiday Inn is way across the street....it's not going to be just a case of crossing the road.  And it will take a fair amount of time out of your day...25 or so mins to get to US/IoA, then hiking over to the Holiday Inn, then driving back to WDW..another 25 mins. 
For me, time is money. But, the cost may be more important to you than time. If you don't want to change the pickup place, I would spend that addtl money to take a cab, not the shuttle. Much quicker and easier.


----------



## jeankeri

Did you also check out the Alamo rates picking up at the Dolphin? If you join their Alamo Insiders it is an automatic 10% off. I was pretty happy with a 1 day rental I got through them- $41. Worth checking out.


----------



## TheCat

Can someone recommend a car service company includes a free grocery stop from MCO to RPR?  I need a one way ride only and FL Tours seem to charge $25 for grocery stop if it is a one way transfer.

TIA


----------



## hippieck12

goofy4tink said:


> I've done that before and it worked very well. But, we were still booked in a room at BWV...it was just empty that night we spent at US/IoA. So, we were able to put pj's and a simple change of clothes in our backpacks..with small toiletries. As noted already, you won't be able bring any type of luggage on the Mears bus..just a backpack. When I made the initial reservations, I noted that I was returning the next day, and then called them an hour or so before we were ready to leave. They gave us a pickup time at that point.




That's what we're doing too, we will still be booked at Pop but going over to universal for one night, when you checked out of the universal hotel did they hold your backpack until you returned to disney? I was hoping to do that so we wouldn't have to lug them around the park all day, does the mears shuttle pick you up on the return trip from the universal hotel or from the parking lot........thanks


----------



## macraven

hippieck12 said:


> That's what we're doing too, we will still be booked at Pop but going over to universal for one night, when you checked out of the universal hotel did they hold your backpack until you returned to disney? I was hoping to do that so we wouldn't have to lug them around the park all day, does the mears shuttle pick you up on the return trip from the universal hotel or from the parking lot........thanks



_yes.
when you check out of the UO hotel, store your belongings with valet.

many people including myself use that free service provided by the hotel.

i think you need to call mears and tell them the time you want to be picked up that next day.
i did read in another thread a poster stated they had to call mears 2 hours in advance once they wanted to be picked up._


----------



## goofy4tink

hippieck12 said:


> That's what we're doing too, we will still be booked at Pop but going over to universal for one night, when you checked out of the universal hotel did they hold your backpack until you returned to disney? I was hoping to do that so we wouldn't have to lug them around the park all day, does the mears shuttle pick you up on the return trip from the universal hotel or from the parking lot........thanks


Yep, it works the same way it would at WDW...just leave anything you don't want to carry with Bell Services. 
For the return to WDW, we called Mears about 90 mins prior to the time we wanted to leave US/IoA. They gave us a time for pickup about an hour later. We just went back to the parking lot area, street level where we were dropped off, and found our van. Sometimes its a bus, sometimes it's a van..just ask the drivers you see which one you should board.
When you head back, from the hotel, to the parking lot area, be prepared to go through a bag check.


----------



## Tinkerbella001

Just checked the dolphin....a minivan for 3 days is $720. I have a mininvan from U/O holiday inn for $240. 

Uggh!! I will keep checking because I know the rate will keep changing. Hoping for pixie dust!


----------



## hippieck12

macraven said:


> _yes.
> when you check out of the UO hotel, store your belongings with valet.
> 
> many people including myself use that free service provided by the hotel.
> 
> i think you need to call mears and tell them the time you want to be picked up that next day.
> i did read in another thread a poster stated they had to call mears 2 hours in advance once they wanted to be picked up._



Thank you! That's what we'll do, getting so excited now, 2 more weeks!!! yah!




goofy4tink said:


> Yep, it works the same way it would at WDW...just leave anything you don't want to carry with Bell Services.
> For the return to WDW, we called Mears about 90 mins prior to the time we wanted to leave US/IoA. They gave us a time for pickup about an hour later. We just went back to the parking lot area, street level where we were dropped off, and found our van. Sometimes its a bus, sometimes it's a van..just ask the drivers you see which one you should board.
> When you head back, from the hotel, to the parking lot area, be prepared to go through a bag check.



Thanks so much for the advise, how much do you tip the shuttle driver???


----------



## Ro55o

Hi guys, been looking through this forum for a while now but thought I'd post and get a little bit of info. Me and my DW are heading out for our Honeymoon in less than two weeks, can't wait! Anyway, we have tickets for Blue Man Group at US, just wondering how late the Mears shuttle will pick us up? We will no doubt take in the night life at Citywalk as well, but just wondering how long we can really stay for Mears to pick us up?


----------



## goofy4tink

hippieck12 said:


> Thank you! That's what we'll do, getting so excited now, 2 more weeks!!! yah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the advise, how much do you tip the shuttle driver???


I usually tip about $3 each way.



Ro55o said:


> Hi guys, been looking through this forum for a while now but thought I'd post and get a little bit of info. Me and my DW are heading out for our Honeymoon in less than two weeks, can't wait! Anyway, we have tickets for Blue Man Group at US, just wondering how late the Mears shuttle will pick us up? We will no doubt take in the night life at Citywalk as well, but just wondering how long we can really stay for Mears to pick us up?


I think they run fait late....but, I would call them directly to be safe.


----------



## smallworldnh

We are staying at WDW next month (3 of us) and will be doing a day at Universal.  We're staying at ASSp and were thinking of booking Mears for the round trip shuttle for 19.00 pp rt.  I noticed when I used the taxi estimator that it's about 29.00 each way so both ways come out to around 60.00, but from what I've been reading here, with a taxi you have more flexibility and they'll get you there more quickly, am I correct??  Also, my dd is from Los Angeles and would love to do a Dunkin Donuts stop on the way back since she loves DD and can't get it in California.  Is this possible to do with a taxi??  Also, can I call in advance to book - like a couple of weeks before?  Thanks so much.


----------



## bobber84

What's the best way for 8 adults to get from WDW to Universal Studios?  Have breakfast reservation at 8:10am at 'Ohana then would head out after that for the day.  

Also, do you recommend purchasing tickets when you get to Universal?

Thanks in advance for all of your help!


----------



## aharding

We are going to Disney for the first time in a few weeks.  We are staying on property but are going to spend a day and Universal and a day at Sea World.  What is the best way to get from property to these places?  I have heard mixed reviews.


----------



## Anal Annie

aharding said:


> We are going to Disney for the first time in a few weeks.  We are staying on property but are going to spend a day and Universal and a day at Sea World.  What is the best way to get from property to these places?  I have heard mixed reviews.



We were just there in August (fam. of 3) and we took a taxi from the Boardwalk to the Hard Rock for a 1 night / 2 day stint at Universal.  We just brought a duffle bag (which we left with Bell Services for the day) and it was easy peasey.  The taxi cost us $38 or $39 each way_ plus _a tip.  They took credit cards so we just used that to avoid having to carry extra cash.  It took about 30 minutes at 7:00 in the morning to go over.  The way "home" to the Boardwalk took much longer because there was an accident but the cost was the same because they operate on a zone system.  Don't know how much the trip to Sea World would be but would guess in the same ballpark probably....

We liked being on our own schedule with the taxi and not being tied to a specific time like with using a shuttle bus.  When we decided we were done we just left.


----------



## Embel

Our family of 6, is going to do a Disney vacation first, then go to Universal for a few days, then home.  I am wondering what the best way to get 6 people (and all the luggage) from Disney to Univeral.  It does not need to be round trip- just one way.


----------



## smallworldnh

We also took a taxi from ASMo to Universal during our trip.  It cost us $36 one way and $38 coming back.  To me it was well worth it.  The taxi picked us up within minutes of having the CM call for it and there were several waiting in the transportation area going back. Very easy and convenient!


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

Anyone do the Dreams Unlimited or Destinations Florida Universal 1 day 2 park with transfers from Disney package?

It costs $135.99 and they use the Mears. Just wondering the best way to visit Universal for 1 day.  

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## goofy4tink

peaceluv&mickeymouse said:


> Anyone do the Dreams Unlimited or Destinations Florida Universal 1 day 2 park with transfers from Disney package?
> 
> It costs $135.99 and they use the Mears. Just wondering the best way to visit Universal for 1 day.
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated.


I've done the DU offer before..the one with 2 parks/one day and transportation. It worked out very well. The ride home can take a bit longer, so plan accordingly.


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

goofy4tink said:


> I've done the DU offer before..the one with 2 parks/one day and transportation. It worked out very well. The ride home can take a bit longer, so plan accordingly.



Thank you, I think we will go for that!


----------



## goofy4tink

peaceluv&mickeymouse said:


> Thank you, I think we will go for that!


You can do it all online...buy it now. Then, when you get to Orlando, you can call Mears and set up your pickup time (or I think you can do it online as well when paying for the whole thing). Then, you can either give them the time you want to leave the park then, or you can call them a few hours before you want to leave and they will tell you which shuttle time works best. It's pretty painless.


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

goofy4tink said:


> You can do it all online...buy it now. Then, when you get to Orlando, you can call Mears and set up your pickup time (or I think you can do it online as well when paying for the whole thing). Then, you can either give them the time you want to leave the park then, or you can call them a few hours before you want to leave and they will tell you which shuttle time works best. It's pretty painless.



Ok I was going to buy the tickets online. It has you enter the date you are arriving and states that the tickets are good for two weeks from that date. We are arriving on Jan 3rd and the dates only go to Dec 31 2012. If I put in Dec 31st as our arrival date we should still be ok since we plan on using them on Jan 11th.  So we should be in that two week window. 
My question is do the tickets I buy now expire at the end of 2012? I was worried maybe the prices change for 2013 and they won't be honored.


----------



## goofy4tink

peaceluv&mickeymouse said:


> Ok I was going to buy the tickets online. It has you enter the date you are arriving and states that the tickets are good for two weeks from that date. We are arriving on Jan 3rd and the dates only go to Dec 31 2012. If I put in Dec 31st as our arrival date we should still be ok since we plan on using them on Jan 11th.  So we should be in that two week window.
> My question is do the tickets I buy now expire at the end of 2012? I was worried maybe the prices change for 2013 and they won't be honored.


You don't actually have to 'buy it now'. You can do it just before you go...shouldn't be an issue.  But, yes, you should be okay with that two week window.


----------



## peaceluv&mickeymouse

goofy4tink said:
			
		

> You don't actually have to 'buy it now'. You can do it just before you go...shouldn't be an issue.  But, yes, you should be okay with that two week window.



Thanks. I bought them and the dates are fine.  I just wanted to get it paid up !!   Thanks for your help.


----------



## cartoon lover

What's the best option to get to and from us/ioa from WDW besides renting or taking a taxi?


----------



## cartoon lover

*besides renting a car or taking a taxi


----------



## macraven

_the Mears shuttle is $19 per adult and a few dollars less per child for rt.  
(gratuity is additional if you choose)

if you have a small group, it would be cheaper by booking the shuttle in your hotel lobby concierge desk._


----------



## goofy4tink

cartoon lover said:


> *besides renting a car or taking a taxi



http://www.wdwinfo.com/universal/parkinfo/tickets.html#

Check this out. It may work for you if you haven't already purchased park passes for US/IoA. This is pretty much what I do when I want to head over. Works very well.


----------



## naomiswanson

I am looking forward for what are the best package if you are going to avail in this kind of services. Actually I am planning to have a vacation there. But, I want to clarify what are the good services in order you to have a complete package of the shuttle bus from one place to another place. However, I want to have a best transportation.


----------



## Doctor 10

macraven said:
			
		

> the Mears shuttle is $19 per adult and a few dollars less per child for rt.
> (gratuity is additional if you choose)
> 
> if you have a small group, it would be cheaper by booking the shuttle in your hotel lobby concierge desk.



Ooh I didn't think we could use Disney services on resort for parks other than other Disney parks! We will only be 3 in our party so was wondering if this is true I should just utilize shuttle? ... Otherwise, thought we might need to book ahead MEARS since we arrive late around 1:30pm to resort & plan to go to UO/IoA  the next morning.

Live in the present judging no one by his or her past nor expecting less for his or her future.-alm


----------



## macraven

Doctor 10 said:


> Ooh I didn't think we could use Disney services on resort for parks other than other Disney parks! We will only be 3 in our party so was wondering if this is true I should just utilize shuttle? ... Otherwise, thought we might need to book ahead MEARS since we arrive late around 1:30pm to resort & plan to go to UO/IoA  the next morning.
> 
> Live in the present judging no one by his or her past nor expecting less for his or her future.-alm



_in all the disney lobbies, there are concierge desks.
this is where you can book the mears shuttle to the darkside.

do it the day prior so you can get your seats.
it is $19 per adult for rt.

there are times this Mears shuttle will do pick ups at a few of the motherland resorts. 
but, there are times that your hotel will be the only pick up.

for 3 adults the cost would be $57 round trip.
this is cheaper than car rental, private car service or taxi.

when you make your reservation for the shuttle, you pick the times/date.


_


----------



## Doctor 10

macraven said:
			
		

> in all the disney lobbies, there are concierge desks.
> this is where you can book the mears shuttle to the darkside.
> 
> do it the day prior so you can get your seats.
> it is $19 per adult for rt.
> 
> there are times this Mears shuttle will do pick ups at a few of the motherland resorts.
> but, there are times that your hotel will be the only pick up.
> 
> for 3 adults the cost would be $57 round trip.
> this is cheaper than car rental, private car service or taxi.
> 
> when you make your reservation for the shuttle, you pick the times/date.



Thanks

Live in the present judging no one by his or her past nor expecting less for his or her future.-alm


----------



## goofy4tink

Doctor 10 said:


> Ooh I didn't think we could use Disney services on resort for parks other than other Disney parks! We will only be 3 in our party so was wondering if this is true I should just utilize shuttle? ... Otherwise, thought we might need to book ahead MEARS since we arrive late around 1:30pm to resort & plan to go to UO/IoA  the next morning.
> 
> Live in the present judging no one by his or her past nor expecting less for his or her future.-alm


Just to be clear...Mears shuttles to US/IoA are not a 'Disney service'. They are a Mears service.
It is always best to book ahead of time if at all possible. I would call them the day before you need them. Be aware that they take cash only if you want to pay the driver. You can pay with a cc if you call and give them the info. And exact, or close to, change is a good thing. As well as the tips.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

I've been trying to read all of the information on this site for transportation to US/IoA as we are going there next week. We arrive late Thursday night, then the only thing set in stone is cheer competition Saturday and Universal Sunday and return home late Monday. There are 4 in our group, but 2 are for sure going to Universal Sunday (will be 4 if cheer squad does not advance to day 2), 2 Monday possibly (4 if there is time before our flight) as the other 2 in our group changed their flight to go home Tuesday morning to make sure they can go to Universal at least one day in case they do advance to day 2 of competition.

I looked at the threads on here, some of the recommended links (including mousesavers for codes) and tried to do the math. At $38 for us to take the shuttle on Sunday and $38 for our companions to take it Monday, we are already up to $76 plus tip.

We found a rate for Alamo on Costco travel for a rental for $76.36 tax included for 4 days. Yes, we would have to pay for parking at Universal and gas which ups the price a little bit, but it also enables us to get all 4 of us there Sunday if they don't advance, and gives me and my daughter the opportunity to spend a good chunk of Monday there with our companions. Which results in extra time there and would save us money in case Sunday doesn't happen for the team. 

I know not everyone has a Costco card, and rates will vary by date. but it is worth checking into if you do before you book your next trip. I was a little hesitant to get a car at the airport as I have always done Magical Express, but my husband has done the rental car many times and says it is easy to do. And, by not taking magical express back, I can go straight from Universal to airport with luggage in my trunk and not have to worry about the time lost taking a shuttle back to our hotel to claim luggage from bell services and then take magical express to the airport which always gets us there far too early.

It also gives us a car to do what we want on Friday as the girls have to be with the team all day, so my friend and I can leave the site and go shopping or out to dinner off-site or do whatever we want.

Just thought I would pass along the info as it was cheaper than any of the links I found on this site and others for our dates.


----------



## Kimberle

Howdy! We spend a day at US/IOA last week. We took a cab from the BC. We left around 8/am and returned around 5pm. We took a cab. I didn't want to be "tied" to the possible 3 hour wait/notice for the Mears service. The fare was about $34 each way (plus tip). It was almost exactly the same for each trip.

It was quite easy. I went to the front of the BC and the ladies out front called a cab for me. They asked me "where to" and I was a little . But they were very cool when I said IoA and even gave me some tips. 

The drop off and pick up was at a cab/bus station right under the moving sidewalks over the road (don't remember it's name), just before the parking garage. Lots of cabs and a dispatcher waiting when we were ready to leave.

Our cabs were clean, well maintained, and the drivers friendly. They both took credit cards as well.

I'm very glad we went. My dd is a big HP fan and loved every minute.


----------



## mimichan

alaskanabbott said:


> Just back and very excited to share this info. I posted here before we left b/c we have 9 in our family and we really wanted to do US/IOA. We had considered taking the bus, but after much research decided that was a bad idea. The day before we wanted to go to US/IOA we called the front desk and asked what the cheapest way for 9 people to go would be. We were told that we should call Mears. I called Mears who said we could do a Taxi, but it would mean 2 taxi's, since each taxi can only hold 7 people. Each taxi would cost $35 each way- for a total of about $140. I know every day we saw 10-15 passenger vans outside. I called the front desk again and they tried to refer me back to Mears. Finally I asked who else besides Mears they recomended. They gave me the number for STAR. I called STAR, and was greeted on the phone with a very pleasant woman who said she had a 10 passenger van she could send. I scheduled the van for 8am the next morning. 7:55 am the van arrived. It was clean, and even had a car seat for my daughter. The driver loaded our backpacks and my son's wheelchair. He was super nice. He asked how much we had been quoted for the ride and we told him $35. When we got to US/IOA he gave us his number and said to call about 45 minutes before we wanted to return, which we did, and again he was there waiting for us when we arrived at the taxi location. Total cost was $70 round trip for 9 of us (we tipped him well though). I have his number still in my phone if anyone is interested.



Hi! I was wondering if you could give me the number if you still have it.  I notice you used STAR 2 years ago so I'm not sure if they still would have the same service but we will have 8 people in our group that needs transportation from POP to UO in December.  Thanks!


----------



## buckeev

Kimberle said:


> Howdy!."........They asked me "where to" and I was a little . But they were very cool when I said IoA and even gave me some tips.
> ...."...........



LOVE IT!....
I always sorta get a chill down my spine when I mention "The Dark Side" to most WDW employees...(and Ditto for most US workers).

Sorry folks, we love both!


----------



## NEGould

So I am an absolute novice at WDW planning and all of this, but I figured out a way to finagle a trip to Universal that I have dubbed genius! So my husband is all about Universal studios and we wanted to stop there on the way to staying at Disney. I love the magical express service but wasn't sure how we could go and check in AND go to universal in one day so I got on the chat on the disney website to see how long it takes to check in and all of that. I looked into renting a car, but because my husband is under 25, the insurance is a bit ridiculous. So we are going to have Disney Magical Express take our luggage to our hotel, take a cab to universal and use a locker and then take a cab to the resort in the evening. Our luggage still gets there and we aren't waiting in line for the ME!  If you can make your universal trip happen this way, I recommend it!


----------



## Kimberle

NEGould said:


> So I am an absolute novice at WDW planning and all of this, but I figured out a way to finagle a trip to Universal that I have dubbed genius! So my husband is all about Universal studios and we wanted to stop there on the way to staying at Disney. I love the magical express service but wasn't sure how we could go and check in AND go to universal in one day so I got on the chat on the disney website to see how long it takes to check in and all of that. I looked into renting a car, but because my husband is under 25, the insurance is a bit ridiculous. So we are going to have Disney Magical Express take our luggage to our hotel, take a cab to universal and use a locker and then take a cab to the resort in the evening. Our luggage still gets there and we aren't waiting in line for the ME!  If you can make your universal trip happen this way, I recommend it!



I don't want to burst your bubble, but ME luggage transfers are for those who ride the ME buses. It's part of their "rules". By scanning your ME vouchers, they know who actually gets on the buses.


----------



## kaytieeldr

Kimberle's right. Just take ALL your luggage with you in the cab to Universal and store it in a locker (or two), then bring it in the cab to WDW.


----------



## Bagheera23608

Hi all! Great info on this thread!

So it'll just be me and my sis going to IoA on Sunday October 20th. I've been looking at Mears. As I understand it, it would be $19 per person round trip. The only con being you may need to wait a few hours for pick up, solved by calling a few hours ahead of time. Is that correct?

Also, I tried booking online but it only gives me the option for a charter bus or limo and all we need is a car. Anyone done this lately? Am I figuring things correctly so far?

Thanks so much!


----------



## goofy4tink

Bagheera23608 said:


> Hi all! Great info on this thread!
> 
> So it'll just be me and my sis going to IoA on Sunday October 20th. I've been looking at Mears. As I understand it, it would be $19 per person round trip. The only con being you may need to wait a few hours for pick up, solved by calling a few hours ahead of time. Is that correct?
> 
> Also, I tried booking online but it only gives me the option for a charter bus or limo and all we need is a car. Anyone done this lately? Am I figuring things correctly so far?
> 
> Thanks so much!



That $19 pp, r/t, is on a shuttle bus. You can actually call Mears directly, when you get to Florida, and make your reservations. Even the night before!! I have been able to get seats on an early bus, getting me to US/IoA prior to park opening! Then, you can either make your departure plans when you book, or you can wait until you get to the park. Then, about 2 hrs or so before you're ready to leave, call Mears and they will give you the appropriate time for your bus ride back to your resort.  It's not a case of you having to wait, but rather you decide that you'll be ready to leave in a few hours! 

Dreams Unlimited...board owners...also have a pkg out that pretty much gives you a free ride over to US/IoA included in park passes. If you don't have passes already, that might be a good way to go. There's a link in post #197.


----------



## Bagheera23608

Thanks so much for the answer!! One more question - I don't mind the shuttle bus, do they have a minimum number of people they ahve to have signed up? For instance, if we call on Sat the 19th for a pickup early in the AM on Sun the 20th and we're the only ones going, will that be a problem?

TIA!


----------



## savannahcat

Next June, we are spending 7 nights at BWV, 3 nights at Universal, and then 4 nights at AKV. We are planning on taking a cab to Universal. If I have Bell Services at BWV transfer some of our luggage to AKV when we leave, will they hold it at AKV for 3 nights until we check in? We would prefer not to take all of it with us to Universal just for 3 nights.


----------



## goofy4tink

Bagheera23608 said:


> Thanks so much for the answer!! One more question - I don't mind the shuttle bus, do they have a minimum number of people they ahve to have signed up? For instance, if we call on Sat the 19th for a pickup early in the AM on Sun the 20th and we're the only ones going, will that be a problem?
> 
> TIA!


They may very well send a van rather than the bus. Have no fear, you will have transportation of some kind!!!



savannahcat said:


> Next June, we are spending 7 nights at BWV, 3 nights at Universal, and then 4 nights at AKV. We are planning on taking a cab to Universal. If I have Bell Services at BWV transfer some of our luggage to AKV when we leave, will they hold it at AKV for 3 nights until we check in? We would prefer not to take all of it with us to Universal just for 3 nights.



Probably? When you get to BW, just ask Bell Services. They are my favorite Bell Service CMs on site!!! I can't see any reason why they wouldn't. I know that people have had luggage stored at a WDW resort while they were on a cruise.


----------



## LuzzBightyear

We have a group of 15. We are thinking of going from MCO to Universal hotel, staying 2 nights, then making our way to a WDW resort for the rest of the vacation.

So what is the best way (best = balance between cost and speed) to get from airport to Universal for 15 people with luggage?

What is best way to get from a Universal hotel to WDW resort for 15 people with luggage?

Sounds like Mears shuttle is out due to us having luggage. We would rather not do the driving ourselves.

Thanks in advance


----------



## PoohLover78

Does anyone know if Mears also offers one way trips from/to Universal? Reason is, my hotel offers a shuttle to Universal. However, their return time is timed with the closing of the park. I'd like to stay at Citywalk a while after though to have a lazy dinner and such. I checked cab fares online and I must say, $45 one way is a tad bit too much for my budget. So I was thinking that maybe Mears one way was an option, if the offered it? I can't find the info online. I can't even find the shuttle for $19 people talk about here online


----------



## TDC Nala

From the Disney resorts, you pay for a round trip to Universal whether or not you intend to use both legs. There is no "one way" trip price. I am guessing it is the same thing if you are at another hotel.

YOu may have to call Mears to inquire about the $19 shuttle, I do not think it can be booked online.


----------



## Michaella

We are staying at RP for two nights then moving to ASMU for ten nights ... We will have stacks of luggage .... Any tips for one way with luggage from RP to ASMU please ?


----------



## Tracy Becka

My daughter and I will be heading to US/IOA to do both parks in one day.  Later that evening we will be going to Halloween Horror Nights, which is scheduled to conclude at 12 midnight.

Has anyone used the Mears service to do this?  We will likely be looking at a 1 am pickup.

Thanks.


----------



## goofy4tink

Tracy Becka said:


> My daughter and I will be heading to US/IOA to do both parks in one day.  Later that evening we will be going to Halloween Horror Nights, which is scheduled to conclude at 12 midnight.
> 
> Has anyone used the Mears service to do this?  We will likely be looking at a 1 am pickup.
> 
> Thanks.



I haven't used them for this exactly, but I have used them. It worked very well. I've used them for round-trip on the same day, as well as round-trip on subsequent days....worked very well.


----------



## Rizzo1

Bump.


----------



## jenniferlyn73

We are doing a split stay.7 days at WDW and 3 At US/IOA. We will prob use the Mears to get from WDW to US. My question is, will Mears take us to the airport from US?


----------



## Bethpremier

We arrive on Thanksgiving day into MCO.  We plan on staying 1 night at Loews Royal Pacific Resort that night.

The next morning we will spend the day at US.  That evening we are planning on staying at a very cheap hotel before returning back to the airport on the 30th.

Should we rent a car or not?  Im leaning towards a cab only because its close to $20 to park the car at RPR and we wont be leaving until the evening of Friday, 29 before making our way to the cheaper hotel.


----------



## Alicatt

Hello! We're a family of 6 looking to take a cab to/from POR and Universal. I know that Bell services at POR can probably call me a van to get to US. My concern is getting back. Are vans easy to come by at universal? Where do you catch them?


----------



## kaytieeldr

Same place as all theother cabs - downstairs from The Hub. There's probably going to be  a dispatcher there, or it  should be apparent  cabbies  your party needs a van.


----------



## eeyorepixie

Would a taxi van fit 9 of us and our luggage? We need transportation from Airport to Universal Hard Rock and then Universal Hard Rock to Disney AKL.


----------



## kstgelais4

Has anyone actually done Lynx to US? Is it really that bad? We won't have any kids with us, so we can handle public transport, but if it's a super hassle I'll rethink it.


----------



## francie

hi, can anyone tell me how far the taxi drop off area is from the entrance to universal/ioa?   is it a long walk, etc.?  thanks


----------



## kstgelais4

francie said:


> hi, can anyone tell me how far the taxi drop off area is from the entrance to universal/ioa?   is it a long walk, etc.?  thanks



It is about a 3rd of a mile. Maybe. The drop off is right at the bottom of escalator stairs, when you get to the top, you follow the moving sidewalk all the way down until city walk, then you follow the signs to either Universal or UIoA. Not too bad. Just did it Monday


----------



## goofy4tink

francie said:


> hi, can anyone tell me how far the taxi drop off area is from the entrance to universal/ioa?   is it a long walk, etc.?  thanks



Maybe 15 mins. Depends on what your walking pace is, and how crowded it is.


----------



## summerskye

Going from BoardWalk to Royal Pacific one morning then returning the next day.  Would it be better to do a taxi or mears shuttle?  Cost?  We are looking for an early (7am) going time and a late (10pm) return time.  Any thoughts?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## goofy4tink

summerskye said:


> Going from BoardWalk to Royal Pacific one morning then returning the next day.  Would it be better to do a taxi or mears shuttle?  Cost?  We are looking for an early (7am) going time and a late (10pm) return time.  Any thoughts?
> Thanks in advance.



I've done that exact same thing. I assume you're staying overnight at RPR. Which means you'll have some kind of overnight bag with you. The Mears shuttle doesn't allow 'luggage' on the shuttles. But, you can take a backpack! My friend and I packed toiletries and a change of clothes in our backpacks...worked great. 
The shuttle is about $20 pp, r/t. A cab will be around $50+. It all depends on how many are in your group.


----------



## summerskye

goofy4tink said:


> I've done that exact same thing. I assume you're staying overnight at RPR. Which means you'll have some kind of overnight bag with you. The Mears shuttle doesn't allow 'luggage' on the shuttles. But, you can take a backpack! My friend and I packed toiletries and a change of clothes in our backpacks...worked great.
> The shuttle is about $20 pp, r/t. A cab will be around $50+. It all depends on how many are in your group.



Thanks for the information.

We are staying 1 night at the RPR.  So, we will have a duffle bag with a change of clothes and a small backpack for the park.  We have 2 adults & 2 kids(12&9).  I am worried about a taxi with the four of us.  I would prefer the taxi even if its a little more.

Our plan is to check in and drop bag off with bell service, hit the park and then spend the night. Next day check out, leave bag with bell services and enjoy early entry.  We would hit Harry Potter World first, then play the rest of the day.  During the evening pick up bag and catch a taxi back to BoardWalk.  Going the taxi route, I hope to avoid a time schedule.  We could just go when we are ready to go.


----------



## AliceandAriel

Man am I glad I found this! I was thinking for sure I'd have to pony up $30 each way in a taxi for my solo trip to US/IOA at my stay in WDW! 

- Does anyone know the current shuttle rate? I imagine it isn't $18 anymore, maybe a few dollars more? 

- Can you schedule pick-up for say, 7-8AM, and then return at say, 7-8PM? I read on the first page they shuttle every hour, so I'm hoping this is still true. 

- I did read on one of the pages that you can pay with CC over the phone, too. If you are not comfortable doing that, can you pay cash? I imagine it will have to be exact, that's fine.


----------



## goofy4tink

AliceandAriel said:


> Man am I glad I found this! I was thinking for sure I'd have to pony up $30 each way in a taxi for my solo trip to US/IOA at my stay in WDW!
> 
> - Does anyone know the current shuttle rate? I imagine it isn't $18 anymore, maybe a few dollars more?
> 
> - Can you schedule pick-up for say, 7-8AM, and then return at say, 7-8PM? I read on the first page they shuttle every hour, so I'm hoping this is still true.
> 
> - I did read on one of the pages that you can pay with CC over the phone, too. If you are not comfortable doing that, can you pay cash? I imagine it will have to be exact, that's fine.


I believe the r/t cost, pp, for the Mears shuttle is $19.

I have scheduled a very early p/u...around 7:15ish. We were able to get to RPR, get checked in, and then over to IoA for early entry.  As far as running every hour, probably. You do have to schedule your return ride though. You can either schedule it when you make your reservation to ride over to US/IoA, or you can give them a call a few hours prior to the time you feel like leaving, and they will give you a time to be at the bus area.

Yes, you can pay with CC when you book online or over the phone. The drivers will not take a cc though..so, yes, cash is taken by the driver. It needs to be exact though. They sometimes have an issue making change.


----------



## AliceandAriel

goofy4tink said:


> I believe the r/t cost, pp, for the Mears shuttle is $19.
> 
> I have scheduled a very early p/u...around 7:15ish. We were able to get to RPR, get checked in, and then over to IoA for early entry.  As far as running every hour, probably. You do have to schedule your return ride though. You can either schedule it when you make your reservation to ride over to US/IoA, or you can give them a call a few hours prior to the time you feel like leaving, and they will give you a time to be at the bus area.
> 
> Yes, you can pay with CC when you book online or over the phone. The drivers will not take a cc though..so, yes, cash is taken by the driver. It needs to be exact though. They sometimes have an issue making change.



Absolutely perfect! I'll probably just do exact cash. And even better that I can call and schedule pick-up within a few hours of calling. For all I know, I might not want to be there all day, or maybe I do, so that option is superb. Thanks!


----------



## kstgelais4

AliceandAriel said:


> Man am I glad I found this! I was thinking for sure I'd have to pony up $30 each way in a taxi for my solo trip to US/IOA at my stay in WDW!  - Does anyone know the current shuttle rate? I imagine it isn't $18 anymore, maybe a few dollars more?  - Can you schedule pick-up for say, 7-8AM, and then return at say, 7-8PM? I read on the first page they shuttle every hour, so I'm hoping this is still true.  - I did read on one of the pages that you can pay with CC over the phone, too. If you are not comfortable doing that, can you pay cash? I imagine it will have to be exact, that's fine.


We used the mears shuttle last month. It was $20 even round trip per person. I scheduled pickup at 7:30 am.  We got out there right at 7:25 and the shuttle picked us up at 7:30 on the nose. We were walking up to US gates a little after 8, the fifth or sixth people in line at the queue entrance. 
For the return trip I called at about 6 pm and said we would be staying until closing. They asked if we would be watching the cinematic sensations show. We said yes, and they said there would be a motorcoach waiting for all who were. We waited about 15 min. For the coach to fill before we headed back to WDW (there was already another there loading when we left) and we were back at our resort less that 30 minutes later! It was a great experience and we would absolutely use it again!


----------



## kstgelais4

And yes! You can pay cash to the driver who picks you up, and he will give you a return ticket for the way home!


----------



## tukogirl

Is there any sort of shuttle service from Universal to MCO?  I'd like to check out Wizarding World the day I leave Orlando.  Planning to take the MEARS shuttle from POP to Universal in the morning but not sure about the best way to get from Universal to the airport in the afternoon.


----------



## jlbmomof5

Trying to books Mears SUV service for four from AoA to RPR (one way as we are staying at RPR for four days before departing Orlando). AoA isn't listed on their pull down screen. Do I have to call or can I choose POP since I believe it is near AoA?


----------



## ItsOnlyMoney

There will be 6 of us going from Animal Kingdom Lodge to Universal. 
Can we fit in a cab and would this be more economical than the Mears van? or not?


----------



## macraven

Mears will be $20 a person rt.
might be a wash either way.
if you get a cab at dtd, cab could be cheaper than getting it from AK.


----------



## goofy4tink

ItsOnlyMoney said:


> There will be 6 of us going from Animal Kingdom Lodge to Universal.
> Can we fit in a cab and would this be more economical than the Mears van? or not?



A cab will probably be cheaper....and you can get a van cab, so fitting shouldn't be an issue. You don't say how many adults, how many children...all adults would be $120 r/t, using Mears. I'm sure a cab, or car service, would be less.


----------



## Alicatt

ItsOnlyMoney said:


> There will be 6 of us going from Animal Kingdom Lodge to Universal.
> Can we fit in a cab and would this be more economical than the Mears van? or not?



We used MH (Murray Hill) Transportation in May for 6 of us from POR to Universal. They sent a minivan. It was $90 round trip, not including tip. The service was good and it was nice being able to choose the pick up times and have a private vehicle.


----------



## escriven75

We've always booked a package when we've visited Universal and with the package we'd book the round trip meet n greet transport.  However, we booked the hotel separately this time so I'm trying to find the best option for our transportation to/from airport and hotel.  I don't know if you can use the same meet n greet transport if you're not booking a package.  Does anyone know if you can still book this same service if you're not booking a package?
The hotel gave me a number for Destination MCO.  Has anyone used this service?  Is it reliable/timely/safe and is it a private pick-up so we will not be making additional stops?  I hear many mentions of a Mears shuttle, the hotel did not suggest this option.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mickey1968

I am planning a solo visit to USF/IOA in November and think I may do the shuttle rather than rent a car this trip. Right now I am thinking I could do just one day for both parks because I mainly just want to see the Harry Potter stuff and a handful of other rides. No coasters except Mummy. 

Anyway, has anyone booked for only one day service and then decided while there that you want to come back the next day as well? Do they have 24-hour reservation line for Mears? Can they schedule with that short of notice?

TIA


----------



## goofy4tink

mickey1968 said:


> I am planning a solo visit to USF/IOA in November and think I may do the shuttle rather than rent a car this trip. Right now I am thinking I could do just one day for both parks because I mainly just want to see the Harry Potter stuff and a handful of other rides. No coasters except Mummy.
> 
> Anyway, has anyone booked for only one day service and then decided while there that you want to come back the next day as well? Do they have 24-hour reservation line for Mears? Can they schedule with that short of notice?
> 
> TIA



You can call the night before to book transportation for the following day.


----------



## mobulldog

thanks


----------



## DONALD38

After reading a lot of responses on this thread, we decided to just get a Taxi for there and back to USIOA.  The cost will basically be the same, maybe a couple dollars more.  This way we are not on a buses schedule and not making several stops at other resorts and parks before getting there and back to our resort on the way back.


----------



## JamieLM

Great info, thanks! I'll be staying onsite at Caribbean Beach and will need to make arrangements with Mears. Can the front desk help me arrange my transportation 24 hrs in advance or do I need to call a specific number to book? Can I also book earlier than 24hrs?


----------



## mum of two pirates

So is it still $18 round trip from the Disney hotels to U.S. and I.A. Thanks Mum


----------



## LuzzBightyear

We have 6 going to Universal from Boardwalk...the taxi fare estimator says $34 from Epcot to US, so I assume it is roughly the same from BWI.
But since we have 6, sounds like we need a van cab. Are the rates for those more than a regular car?
Also, are these vans typically waiting outside Disney resorts and Universal Studios? Or do you need to call one  when you want to leave? Or do you reserve ahead of time?


----------



## rKrispyt

We're exploring our options for a trip from All Star Movies to US/IoA. We had planned to do the Mears shuttle but then encountered a lot of horror stories about it so I'm currently exploring the option of Uber. I see that if the rest of my party signs up through my link, I'll get a $10 credit for each of them, plus they'll each get a $30 credit for their first ride, so...my math shows that it'd be free or as little as $10 round trip based on the quote I was given. 

I've never used Uber before so I'm wondering if anyone here has tried it yet in Orlando to get from Disney to Universal in time for park opening? Were there higher rates or anything based on traffic? Was it hard to get something that early?


----------



## Off to Neverland 7

My DBF and I used Uber to get from Universal to Disney. We both downloaded the Uber app and each received a promo code for a $30 credit for a ride. We used one credit to get from the airport to Universal Cabana Bay (we stayed there one night to go to WWoH an hour early) and it only costed $6.40 for the ride including tip. Then the next day, we used Uber again to get form Cabana Bay to Animal Kingdom Lodge and that ride only costed us $0.39. The nice Uber driver wouldn't accept my tip. You can also send friend codes to each other to get more $30 credits. It's awesome and totally help make the ground transportation affordable.

Off To Neverland 

￼

*Disneyland Resort* annually Spring Break 1993-2000
*Caribbean Beach Resort* July 2001
*Paradise Pier Resort* 2009, November 2014
*Grand Californian* April 2010
*Pop Century* Sept 2012 & Sept 2013
*Disneyland Hong Kong* July 2013
*Animal Kingdom Lodge Kidani Villas & Universal's Cabana Bay * Sept 2014
*Pop Century & Disney Dream* Feb 2015!!


----------



## goofy4tink

rKrispyt said:


> We're exploring our options for a trip from All Star Movies to US/IoA. We had planned to do the Mears shuttle but then encountered a lot of horror stories about it so I'm currently exploring the option of Uber. I see that if the rest of my party signs up through my link, I'll get a $10 credit for each of them, plus they'll each get a $30 credit for their first ride, so...my math shows that it'd be free or as little as $10 round trip based on the quote I was given.
> 
> I've never used Uber before so I'm wondering if anyone here has tried it yet in Orlando to get from Disney to Universal in time for park opening? Were there higher rates or anything based on traffic? Was it hard to get something that early?



I'm not sure what 'horror stories' you've heard, or where, but I've used the Mears shuttle on many occasions and it has worked very well. I've used it to get to US/IoA to check into Royal Pacific for the night...got there by 7:50, and was able to check in and get to IoA for the last 30 mins of their early morning deal. It's never taken me more than 35 mins to get to US/IoA from a WDW resort...going back can be longer but it's not a huge deal.
Just wanted to put that out there.


----------



## rKrispyt

goofy4tink said:


> I'm not sure what 'horror stories' you've heard, or where, but I've used the Mears shuttle on many occasions and it has worked very well. I've used it to get to US/IoA to check into Royal Pacific for the night...got there by 7:50, and was able to check in and get to IoA for the last 30 mins of their early morning deal. It's never taken me more than 35 mins to get to US/IoA from a WDW resort...going back can be longer but it's not a huge deal.
> Just wanted to put that out there.



Well I had actually planned to use the Mears shuttle but a friend in our party looked into it recently and found a facebook group that had a lot of scary stories about no shows and being transferred all over when calling to follow up on a no show, eventually taking a cab. Other stories about it taking forever to get there because they stop at Sea World first? When she told me that, I googled and came across a lot of stories of no shows. Figured it might not be worth the risk.


----------



## goofy4tink

rKrispyt said:


> Well I had actually planned to use the Mears shuttle but a friend in our party looked into it recently and found a facebook group that had a lot of scary stories about no shows and being transferred all over when calling to follow up on a no show, eventually taking a cab. Other stories about it taking forever to get there because they stop at Sea World first? When she told me that, I googled and came across a lot of stories of no shows. Figured it might not be worth the risk.



I have never stopped at SW on the way to US/IoA when using the Mears shuttle. I have also never experienced any no shows either. Yes, there are multiple stops, some not even in WDW. But it's a shared shuttle, so you have to expect that. It has never taken me more than 45 mins to get from my resort to US/IoA. Perhaps I've been lucky.


----------



## Nikki21

Has anyone had any luck getting in early when they used their Dreams Unlimited ticket?

When I went last year (Sept 2013), I handed the security guard (CM?) at the turnstile my Dreams Unlimited voucher and he let me in with the other on site guests.

Does this still work? or is it hit or miss?

thanks!


----------



## captaindavidhook

I have never been on any of the Mears shuttle's so was wondering, if I asked them on the way back to take me to DTD instead of my Disney resort would they do that for me? I have a late dinner reservation and it would make more sense to go form Universal to DTD then back to my resort. Perhaps if not, it just might be easier to get a cab instead.


----------



## goofy4tink

captaindavidhook said:


> I have never been on any of the Mears shuttle's so was wondering, if I asked them on the way back to take me to DTD instead of my Disney resort would they do that for me? I have a late dinner reservation and it would make more sense to go form Universal to DTD then back to my resort. Perhaps if not, it just might be easier to get a cab instead.



The last time I used Mears to get me back to my resort, there was a couple that asked if it would be possible to go to DTD instead of their resort (SoG). The driver asked if anyone minded making that stop. Since we were in a van, there were only about 6 of us, and no one minded. So that's where we went. I would just ask.


----------



## hsmamato2

seems like the dreamsunlimited is the best deal,pricewise...the question is,is it the best deal,sanity wise? any issues with them? I would like to get there nice and early when we go....


----------



## captaindavidhook

How much will it cost to get a cab to take me to universal from Pop's resort?


----------



## goofy4tink

hsmamato2 said:


> seems like the dreamsunlimited is the best deal,pricewise...the question is,is it the best deal,sanity wise? any issues with them? I would like to get there nice and early when we go....


I  have booked the DU pkg several times now. It all worked very well. Once we were able to get to US/IoA, get checked into our hotel (Royal Pacific) and to the entrance to IoA by 8:30.



captaindavidhook said:


> How much will it cost to get a cab to take me to universal from Pop's resort?


About $35, each way.


----------



## captaindavidhook

About $35, each way.[/QUOTE]


Thank You


----------



## hsmamato2

goofy4tink said:


> I  have booked the DU pkg several times now. It all worked very well. Once we were able to get to US/IoA, get checked into our hotel (Royal Pacific) and to the entrance to IoA by 8:30.
> .



thanks!


----------



## hsmamato2

goofy4tink said:


> I've done that exact same thing. I assume you're staying overnight at RPR. Which means you'll have some kind of overnight bag with you. The Mears shuttle doesn't allow 'luggage' on the shuttles. But, you can take a backpack! My friend and I packed toiletries and a change of clothes in our backpacks...worked great.
> The shuttle is about $20 pp, r/t. A cab will be around $50+. It all depends on how many are in your group.



is this allowed? can we book a r/t on mears, and then use the return trip the next evening? We were considering staying onsite for one night also


----------



## goofy4tink

hsmamato2 said:


> is this allowed? can we book a r/t on mears, and then use the return trip the next evening? We were considering staying onsite for one night also



That's what we did. The only issue is baggage. If you just have a back pack or tote bag, fine. But you can't bring a regular suitcase on the bus. You have to pack really light.


----------



## hsmamato2

Goofy4Tink, I am rechecking my numbers here, it actually seems like if we book our mears trip and tickets separately, it will save us some cash...am I right? The added charges at Dreams unlimited makes it a bit more $$- that is if Mears is still 18.0 R/t


----------



## goofy4tink

hsmamato2 said:


> Goofy4Tink, I am rechecking my numbers here, it actually seems like if we book our mears trip and tickets separately, it will save us some cash...am I right? The added charges at Dreams unlimited makes it a bit more $$- that is if Mears is still 18.0 R/t



I just checked 2 day park to park passes, purchased on-line, and it came to about $185, with tax. So, if DU is charging $209, that's about $24 for transfers. I would imagine that you can save a few dollars by booking things separately....at least that's how it looks.


----------



## captaindavidhook

I am sure this has been asked before so I apologize ahead of time, how long is the ride from a cab to Pop Century to Universal Studios, in the early morning say about 7:30 am pickup. Also since this is my first time staying there must I reserve a cab or will they be there at Pop's century when I come out there in the morning? And same question goes when I come back from Universal to Disney, I assume there will be plenty of cabs around city walk as well to get me back. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jimandami

I just wanted to pop in and say we had a great experience with Uber a couple weeks ago.  We had always used Mears previously, which was fine, but this was so much more convenient.  Plus, it all ended up being FREE!  When my DH signed up for the service, he used a promo code (they are all over the web) which gave him a free ride.  We took that to Uni from AKL.  At Uni, I signed up for Uber using the promo code they gave DH for taking his first Uber ride, so our trip back to AKL was free too.  Then, we got another free ride because I used DHs code (every time someone uses your promo code to take their first ride) so we used that to get from Cali Grill to AKL one night.  All 3 times our drivers were very professional and timely.


----------



## canadiandisneynut

How long does it take Mears to get you to Universal?


----------



## -Hope-

Is the Mears info in the first post still accurate? When I follow the link and use the booking engine a roundtrip shuttle isn't even an option. Only luxury sedans, etc. and they are expensive for a one way trip. I've tried multiple dates and tried the regular link for booking plus "Book a shuttle now" (which only gives the option of airport pick-up). So, is this old info? A glitch? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## jimandami

You cannot book the shuttle online, you need to call to book.  I believe it is now $20 pp RT.  To the previous poster, it took us about 20-25 minutes to get to Uni from CR.  The shuttle may need to pick up other passengers though.


----------



## -Hope-

jimandami said:


> You cannot book the shuttle online, you need to call to book.  I believe it is now $20 pp RT.  To the previous poster, it took us about 20-25 minutes to get to Uni from CR.  The shuttle may need to pick up other passengers though.



Thanks!


----------



## goofy4tink

Actually, I  have changed that link. You do have to call Mears directly, the night before, and book your ride. But, when I used the combo pkg (park tickets/transportation) I was able to reserve my ride on-line. The link provided now takes you to the special DU package.


----------



## RuGoingToWDW

We added the transfers to our Universal package when we booked RPR online, if I remember correctly it was $50 each way. I'll never do that again, the service was horrible. They messed up our arrival time so there was no one at the airport to greet us and we had to wait almost an hour for them to send somebody. When it was time for us to return to MCO they packed us in a van with two other families.

I'd just as soon take a cab.


----------



## judeis

So, after reading this thread, it seems that my cheapest route is to get a cab. There are four of us and we only need transportation from Cabana Bay to Wilderness Lodge. Is that right? ($35 versus $72 for Mears). Thanks!


----------



## Jack23

I choose Uber


----------



## Aurora in blue

This August my family of four will be staying at Caribbean Beach. Two of us want to go to Seaworld and two to Universal. Does Mears take to Seaworld as well? If so do I book two different shuttles ?  I thought about renting a car just for the day but it seems like a lot of running around and works out to be about the same price if you include parking. Any suggestions would be great but I think Im to old school to try uber...Thanks


----------



## goofy4tink

I can't say for sure if the Mears shuttle to US/IoA will make a stop at SW....I wouldn't count on it. You can take the Lynx bus, from TTC, to the entrance to SW....it's pretty inexpensive as well.....under $2 or so.


----------



## perkinsrose

goofy4tink said:


> I just checked 2 day park to park passes, purchased on-line, and it came to about $185, with tax. So, if DU is charging $209, that's about $24 for transfers. I would imagine that you can save a few dollars by booking things separately....at least that's how it looks.



We booked online with a package and once again received the early entry. They do not advertise this.  The first time a few years ago I was told at the WILL CALL ticket machine by a Universal worker.  This year, I planned to be there early. We scheduled a 7:30 pick up and sure enough the tickets allowed us in with Universal resort guests again.  Though very expensive for one day, two parks, it was nice to have that extra hour to get in a few rides with lower crowds/waits.

We purchased through DreamsUnlimited both times.


----------



## Lights

Does anyone know if the shuttles run later for Halloween Horror Nights?


----------



## goofy4tink

I would imagine they do...they run really late anyway.


----------



## ammag

I am leaning towards uber as well.


jimandami said:


> I just wanted to pop in and say we had a great experience with Uber a couple weeks ago.  We had always used Mears previously, which was fine, but this was so much more convenient.  Plus, it all ended up being FREE!  When my DH signed up for the service, he used a promo code (they are all over the web) which gave him a free ride.  We took that to Uni from AKL.  At Uni, I signed up for Uber using the promo code they gave DH for taking his first Uber ride, so our trip back to AKL was free too.  Then, we got another free ride because I used DHs code (every time someone uses your promo code to take their first ride) so we used that to get from Cali Grill to AKL one night.  All 3 times our drivers were very professional and timely.



The day I need to go to universal my husband is staying at disney with our young son, but my daughter and I are going to universal. Does the person who made the reservation have to go? Or can my husband do what you did but have us ladies ride both times?

How do you til when they do a free ride? I want to make sure the driver gets their tip.


----------



## jimandami

I don't think it will matter who gets in the car, but haven't personally done this.  I would have your husband sign up for an account with a promo code for a free ride, which you and your daughter can use to get to Universal.  Then, you could sign up for your own account using the free code they give him (he will get a link in his email to send out).  You could then use that for your ride back to Disney.  Then, your husband will have another free ride to use whenever.  AS for a tip, you aren't really supposed to tip Uber drivers, but we did give ours $5 cash each time just because.


----------



## gem21

So we are thinking about using Uber to get to Universal while staying at WDW...

Quick question though; while we will have access to wifi to ask for a ride (from the room or from Universal) we will not have wifi/data access during the ride. I can't find a direct answer via Uber but will this be an issue? We are Canadian and if I have to pay for data it would end up being cheaper to just use Mears.


----------



## Disney*Enthusiast

We are staying at WDW for a week and then a week at Cabana Bay Beach Resort.  We are going to take a Mears transfer from WDW to CBBR.  Our daughter will only be staying until 12/31, while my husband and I are staying until 1/4.  We will all need transportation to the airport on said days.  I understand that Universal offers r/t transportation between the airport and resort for $30 pp.  We only need the transportation one way; to the airport.

Does anyone know if a one way transfer is available and, if so, what the cost is?


----------



## waffocopter

My group is planning on grabbing a taxi for transportation from WL to Universal. How long would it take to leave the park, find a taxi and arrive at our resort? I'm hoping not long as, even though I intend to leave when the park closes at 7, it's also a HHN night so maybe most people are staying?


----------



## Gophers

Just called Murray Hill Transportation and they offered $100 round trip for 8 to US/IOA from POR. You pick your times for pickup and we would be going in a mini van. Seemed pretty easy and the price comes out to $12.50 a person round trip. Only seen one post on them. Anyone else use them?


----------



## yankebabie

Does mears also have shuttles to sea world?


----------



## goofy4tink

yankebabie said:


> Does mears also have shuttles to sea world?


Not that I'm aware of. But you can easily take a Lynx bus from either DS or TTC. This is Orlandos's public transit system. I've used it with very good results.


----------



## jimandami

I'm not sure about to Sea World, but I do know that we once stopped at Sea World to pick people up on our return trip from Universal....so I would think they do?


----------



## GWS

Just Uber it to where you need/want to go, simple, safe and fast.


----------



## macraven

Gophers said:


> Just called Murray Hill Transportation and they offered $100 round trip for 8 to US/IOA from POR. You pick your times for pickup and we would be going in a mini van. Seemed pretty easy and the price comes out to $12.50 a person round trip. Only seen one post on them. Anyone else use them?


its a very good company.
i used to use them in the past but one of their drivers started his own business and for the past 7 years, i use that driver's company


----------



## provencio

Sorry just jumped on this thread.. pretty long so unsure if it's been asked.... How about UBER?


----------



## macraven

It's another option that can be used


----------



## javaman

Anyone know how much Uber cost from POP to Universal vs Mears?


----------



## joelkfla

javaman said:


> Anyone know how much Uber cost from POP to Universal vs Mears?


UberX, up to 4 riders, should be about $14.  During times of heavy demand, it may be higher.


----------



## goofy4tink

javaman said:


> Anyone know how much Uber cost from POP to Universal vs Mears?


There ya go!!!!


----------



## ammag

Updating to say that for us, uber was a great experience. From pop to universal early morning it was about $25 but I had a free ride. However on the way back we couldn't get it to work and there  was traffic/increased time I think we paid $38. Well worth it, comfortable....


----------



## Maiky

Sorry if this has been asked before.....Has anyone used Dreams Unlimited Travel before? Is it reliable? I don't want to rent a car. Any input would be appreciated. Thank you for your help.


----------



## macraven

Dreams Unlimited is very reliable


----------



## goofy4tink

Maiky said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before.....Has anyone used Dreams Unlimited Travel before? Is it reliable? I don't want to rent a car. Any input would be appreciated. Thank you for your help.



Yes, DU is reliable. I'm just not sure what you're using then for to get over to US/IoA.


----------



## Maiky

They provide transfers as part  of the tickets you buy through Dreams Unlimited. The website says that the transfers are provided by Quick Transportation.


----------



## goofy4tink

I see that they have gone with a new company..Quick Transportation. Not sure why they've changed from Mears, but reading the info, it seems to be very similar to Mears.


----------



## macraven

Quick or was it quick silver? Was once the preferred provider for UO many years ago


----------



## goofy4tink

macraven said:


> Quick or was it quick silver? Was once the preferred provider for UO many years ago


If you're talking about the towncar company Quicksilver, probably not. DU had them on their banned companies for a very long time.


----------



## macraven

Now I remember that

UO used that company back around 1997 
And it was that company

UO dropped them some years later


----------



## Minnesota!

We are flying in to MCO late (arrive at 1135PM).  What is the best way, and relatively cheap-ish, to get to Royal Pacific?  We want a round trip ride (leaving 5 days later).  I am so spoiled by DME...I am so very overwhelmed having to figure this out!


----------



## goofy4tink

A car service will be the easiest. Mears is probably an option as well...cheaper but takes quite a bit longer.


----------



## macraven

Car service at about $100 for a round trip might be good for you 

Car rental could be cheaper but you would have a $22 ($24)per day + taxes parking charge at the hotel


----------



## Blackadder337

I apologize if this has been answered. I thought I saw the thread once but I can't seem to find it now.   Do the WDW resorts allow Uber to come on property to pick people up now?  We're headed to WDW in a few days, but also have tickets for US/IOA.   Just trying to figure out the best/comfortable/affordable way to go is.....


----------



## mdsouth

goofy4tink said:


> I  have booked the DU pkg several times now. It all worked very well. Once we were able to get to US/IoA, get checked into our hotel (Royal Pacific) and to the entrance to IoA by 8:30.
> 
> 
> About $35, each way.





captaindavidhook said:


> About $35, each way.




Thank You[/QUOTE]

I am also looking into options for trip from WDW to Universal.  It looks like several of you have taken a cab for around 35.00 each way.  Is that 35.00 the total price for up to five people in the car?  

We would have a total of four people going and so the 35.00 each way in a cab versus the 20.00 per person shuttle sounds like the best deal for us.  

Also, if you have used a cab, what cab company did you use that you liked?

Thanks for sharing your experiences!


----------



## joelkfla

mdsouth said:


> Thank You



I am also looking into options for trip from WDW to Universal.  It looks like several of you have taken a cab for around 35.00 each way.  Is that 35.00 the total price for up to five people in the car?

We would have a total of four people going and so the 35.00 each way in a cab versus the 20.00 per person shuttle sounds like the best deal for us.

Also, if you have used a cab, what cab company did you use that you liked?

Thanks for sharing your experiences![/QUOTE]
Cab fares are per vehicle, regardless of the number of passengers.

Uber or Lyft can pick up at WDW resorts & parks, and will cost you $14-$18 for up to 4 riders; $24-$32 for 5-6 riders.  Fares may be higher at times of high demand; the app will alert you that "surge pricing" is in effect.  Tips are neither included nor required, but are welcomed.  Lyft allows tipping within the app; Uber tips must be in cash outside the app.


----------



## goofy4tink

mdsouth said:


> Thank You



I am also looking into options for trip from WDW to Universal.  It looks like several of you have taken a cab for around 35.00 each way.  Is that 35.00 the total price for up to five people in the car? 

We would have a total of four people going and so the 35.00 each way in a cab versus the 20.00 per person shuttle sounds like the best deal for us. 

Also, if you have used a cab, what cab company did you use that you liked?

Thanks for sharing your experiences![/QUOTE]
Be aware...that quote is from 2014!! Prices have gone up! It's probably going to be closer to $50 each way now!


----------



## macraven

Private car service I use is still $100 round trip for wdw to UO and back



Had a friend that used a taxi last week and it was about $35 + tax/tip

But it was during a slow period and no traffic
Time in the taxi adds to the cost especially if you travel during heavy traffic period

I do not use uber and only know what friends paid, that did use uber last week

Car rental is a wash as the parking fee at city walk is $20
Add that cost to a daily rental fee when you are working the numbers

No idea if taxi rides have any additional charge for more than 3 people for the ride


----------



## Blackadder337

As of October 19, 2016 I can tell you that 4 people taking a Mears Cab from Port Orleans Riverside to Universal, was about $40 each way, including tip. This was based on a Monday and a Wednesday visit.

In the morning, we left POR at 8:15am  Monday, and came home around 7:15pm. And on Wednesday we left POR at 8:30am,and came back at 4pm. So even rush hour didn't change the cost that much.

I tried to use Uber but I was told we couldn't be picked up from POR so I don't know.  We got to Universal, that's what counts


----------



## jsmla

I think I'd like to use the $20(ish) Mears R/T Disney-Universal shuttle on a solo trip.  Can this be booked online (I can't find it on the Mears site.) or do I need to call?  If so when do you recommend I do?


----------



## AngiTN

Blackadder337 said:


> As of October 19, 2016 I can tell you that 4 people taking a Mears Cab from Port Orleans Riverside to Universal, was about $40 each way, including tip. This was based on a Monday and a Wednesday visit.
> 
> In the morning, we left POR at 8:15am  Monday, and came home around 7:15pm. And on Wednesday we left POR at 8:30am,and came back at 4pm. So even rush hour didn't change the cost that much.
> 
> *I tried to use Uber but I was told we couldn't be picked up from POR so I don't know.*  We got to Universal, that's what counts


By a driver or someone else? If a driver, sounds like a lazy driver to me. We got picked up at our building at POR without issue.


----------



## Blackadder337

It was actually the app itself. I'm not sure why but when I ran it while on the POR grounds, it kept telling me I was not at a valid pickup location....


----------



## dbavis

Hi all... any suggestions for the best approach to get from MCO to Universal and then from Universal to Disney a few days later?  I'm sure I can Uber or Taxi it but, at least for the MCO to Universal leg, I wouldn't mind having something arranged ahead of time if it is possible for a decent price.  thanks!


----------



## docsoliday1

Adlergray said:


> How long dose it take to get to US??



I think it would depend on which country you're coming from and how many layovers you have.   

Sorry, when I saw US, my initial though was United States and not Universal Studios.

I think it depends on which transport mode and time of day.  It's 8.5 miles going I-4, which could take 10 minutes or 45.  Looking at the map, there is another option that looks to be almost a straight shot, so I would suspect 15-20 minutes would be typical if no heavy traffic.


----------



## katie111

Any idea how much for an Uber from Universal to the airport?  Or how much for a shuttle?


----------



## macraven

Super shuttle from mco to UO about $35 rt op
Think it is $15 one way

Same price either coming or going from UO to mco 

Uber probably close to same cost for the ride
If you have a couple of peeps for the ride, uber cheaper


----------



## katie111

macraven said:


> Super shuttle from mco to UO about $35 rt op
> Think it is $15 one way
> 
> Same price either coming or going from UO to mco
> 
> Uber probably close to same cost for the ride
> If you have a couple of peeps for the ride, uber cheaper



Thank you!!


----------



## ArielMom5001

I have looked through the comments a few times but I didn't see any review of the service from Quick Transportation the company that DU is using. Has anyone traveled from thier Disney resort to Universal with this company? Debating using them or getting an Uber.


----------



## macraven

_there have been posts about Quick transportation on other threads._


----------



## Uncleromulus

goofy4tink said:


> "Now that you've decided to check out Universal Studios/IOA, how do you get there if you are staying on-site at Disney? Don't worry, you have a few options:
> 
> 
> 1. Rent a car
> If you are staying at a Disney resort, the easiest option is to rent a car from the Walt Disney World Car Care Center, which is operated by Alamo and National. The Car Care Center offers a shuttle that will pick you up from any Disney hotel and take you to the Center to pick up your car. The shuttle will also drop you off at your Disney hotel after you return your car. If you wish, call the Car Care Center up to 24 hours in advance and arrange for them to send a shuttle for you. Alternatively, go to the front desk of your Disney resort about 30 minutes before your pickup time and ask them to call the Car Care Center shuttle. The phone number of the Car Care Center is (407) 824-3470.
> 
> Another location is at the Dolphin Hotel. From any of the theme parks or Downtown Disney, take a Disney bus to the Dolphin. The Alamo/National office at the Dolphin keeps short hours, but you can drop off your car to the hotel's valets after hours. The phone number of Dolphin's Alamo/National desk is (407) 934-4930.
> 
> Yet another location is Buena Vista Palace near Downtown Disney. Take a Disney bus from any of the Disney resorts to Downtown Disney. Get off at the Marketplace stop, then walk across the street to Buena Vista Palace. The phone number of Buena Vista Palace's Alamo/National desk is (407) 827-6363.
> 
> Avis, Dollar and Budget also have locations near Downtown Disney.
> 
> Remember...if you are renting a car you will also have to pay for parking at Universal - currently the charge per car is $14.00.
> 
> 
> 2. Book a ride with Mears shuttle
> Mears runs shuttles from the Disney hotels to Universal and back. You will need to make arrangements 24 hours prior though. Prices are $18 each person RT.
> 
> Does the $18 per person include children no matter what their age?
> When you book a shuttle, children under 3 are free and children 4-11 pay a child's rate. Anyone over 12 pays the adult rate of $18/pp.
> 
> Can I book my attraction transportation online?
> No, you will need to call them 24 hours in advance at (407) 423-5566, that is unless you are already using them for transportation to and from the airport then you can book the attraction portion online at the same time.
> Check out this link for more info on the combined transportation/ticket package...
> http://universal.wdwinfo.com/universal-information/discounts/
> 
> 
> 3. Taxi Cab
> Taxis/cabs are usually available outside most resort entrances, or you can have the front desk or valet parking staff at your hotel call a taxi for you. To get a general idea of what it will cost for a taxi, you can use the Taxi Fare Estimator offered by Mears Transportation.
> 
> Where can I catch a cab/taxi at Universal to return to my hotel?
> There are taxis waiting at Universal - Universal does have a taxi lane, so you can easily catch a taxi right outside of Universal Studios to get back to your resort.
> 
> If there are more than 4 people then the cab option is a no go right?
> Mears taxis have a capacity of 5 people, if more than 5 people in your group, they have vans available for up to 7 people.
> 
> 
> 4. Public Transportation - Lynx Bus
> It's strongly suggested that you not take public transit. Yes it's cheap but it takes about two hours to get from Disney to Universal using Lynx. So...if you care how much time you spend in the parks, I would suggest Mears or a cab.
> 
> 
> Happy Travels!!"
> 
> This post seems to say it all. It has some good info...so decided to make it a sticky here..on Transportation.
> This thread is open for any and all concerns, questions regarding how to get to US/IoA from WDW.
> 
> Thanks to Cnd Friends of Pooh for posting such great info!!!
> Have at it people!!!


----------



## Uncleromulus

We just got back and used Uber to and from--couldn't have been any easier. Picked us up almost as soon as we contacted them right in front of Bay Lake Tower. Ditto for the return trip--they were there a few seconds after we contacted them.


----------



## jaminmd

Any idea how much uber is from Sapphire Falls to the contemporary?


----------



## tinkerone

I used Uber to transfer from Pop to Cabana Bay last year, first time and it was easy and cheap.  There were only two of us and our luggage.  Going to do it again in a few weeks however this time there will be four of us and luggage.  Would I order a Uber XL and would that be big enough for everyone plus luggage?  Any other options you can think of keeping in mind, I want to keep this as cheap as possible.


----------



## tinkerone

Maiky said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before.....Has anyone used Dreams Unlimited Travel before? Is it reliable? I don't want to rent a car. Any input would be appreciated. Thank you for your help.


I did this once and could not believe how easy it was.  Its very cost efficient IMO.


----------



## BritChic1608

City Sightseeing Orlando started running on June 1st and the company offers a Theme Park Express shuttle as well which was very convenient!!


----------



## PRomano

We used tony hinds. Gene picked us up at mco and took us to universal. He came back to take us to the grocery store and all star sports. I am impressed. We were still in Boston when we got a text about our delayed flight. He was waiting for us and even early for our trip leaving universal. There were 5 of us and the cost was very reasonable.


----------



## smallworldnh

After researching and reading these posts, I've decided to use Uber to transfer from CBBR to ASSp in September.  To clarify, I have to download the app, correct?  I mean you can't just call them and schedule a pickup?  And they do pick up directly at one hotel and drop you at the other?  Also, where is the pick up point at CBBR?  Thank you!   (there are 3 of us and luggage)


----------



## tinkerone

smallworldnh said:


> After researching and reading these posts, I've decided to use Uber to transfer from CBBR to ASSp in September.  To clarify, I have to download the app, correct?  I mean you can't just call them and schedule a pickup?  And they do pick up directly at one hotel and drop you at the other?  Also, where is the pick up point at CBBR?  Thank you!   (there are 3 of us and luggage)


Yes, you need to download the app and make an account which is very easy to do. Their app is very user friendly.  As far as your transfer, we did it last October but the opposite route going from Pop Century to Cabana Bay.  The drop off/pick up is right at the front door, you will not miss it.  The app will tell show you the car to expect and will tell you how long it will be, keeping you up to date as to how much longer it will be.  When the car arrives, it will tell you that as well.  Our trip was just under the $15 mark, much cheaper than what Mears taxi thought theirs would be.  I think you will be happy with Uber.


----------



## goofy4tink

Can we please keep all Uber questions/responses over on the Uber thread? It will be more helpful there since many are looking for similar answers there. Thanks!!!


----------



## smallworldnh

goofy4tink said:


> Can we please keep all Uber questions/responses over on the Uber thread? It will be more helpful there since many are looking for similar answers there. Thanks!!!


Sorry, I didn't realize there was an dedicated Uber thread.  thanks.


----------



## smallworldnh

tinkerone said:


> Yes, you need to download the app and make an account which is very easy to do. Their app is very user friendly.  As far as your transfer, we did it last October but the opposite route going from Pop Century to Cabana Bay.  The drop off/pick up is right at the front door, you will not miss it.  The app will tell show you the car to expect and will tell you how long it will be, keeping you up to date as to how much longer it will be.  When the car arrives, it will tell you that as well.  Our trip was just under the $15 mark, much cheaper than what Mears taxi thought theirs would be.  I think you will be happy with Uber.


Awesome.  Thank you very much!


----------



## smallworldnh

goofy4tink said:


> Can we please keep all Uber questions/responses over on the Uber thread? It will be more helpful there since many are looking for similar answers there. Thanks!!!


Hi, can you provide a link to the Uber thread?  I can't seem to find it, even if I do a search.  Thanks again.


----------



## joelkfla

smallworldnh said:


> Hi, can you provide a link to the Uber thread?  I can't seem to find it, even if I do a search.  Thanks again.


This is the main thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/everthing-you-wanted-to-know-about-uber-lyft-at-wdw.3443634/

There have also been several short threads, which you can find by typing Uber in the search box at the top right of the forum and checking the Titles Only and This Forum Only boxes.

It's OK to start a new topic if you really can't find an existing one that you think fits your post, but you are in the thread about transportation to Universal, and your post was about transportation within WDW.


----------



## smallworldnh

joelkfla said:


> This is the main thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/everthing-you-wanted-to-know-about-uber-lyft-at-wdw.3443634/
> 
> There have also been several short threads, which you can find by typing Uber in the search box at the top right of the forum and checking the Titles Only and This Forum Only boxes.
> 
> It's OK to start a new topic if you really can't find an existing one that you think fits your post, but you are in the thread about transportation to Universal, and your post was about transportation within WDW.


I understand!  Even though I'm at "veteran" status now, I'm still a newbie in a lot of areas!  Thank you so much!


----------



## tinkerone

joelkfla said:


> It's OK to start a new topic if you really can't find an existing one that you think fits your post, but you are in the thread about transportation to Universal, and *your post was about transportation within WDW*.


I'm not sure but I think the poster was requesting information about transfers between Cabana Bay Beach Resort (CBBR) (Universal) and All Star Sports (WDW).  That would put her in the right thread for a question about transfers between the two.  
I could be wrong though.  
Thanks for the link, I didn't know there was one so I'm going to go check it out.


----------



## joelkfla

tinkerone said:


> I'm not sure but I think the poster was requesting information about transfers between Cabana Bay Beach Resort (CBBR) (Universal) and All Star Sports (WDW).  That would put her in the right thread for a question about transfers between the two.
> I could be wrong though.
> Thanks for the link, I didn't know there was one so I'm going to go check it out.


Oh, sorry! I thought it was Disney's Caribbean Beach; the extra "B" didn't register.


----------



## RJB97

Highly recommend lyft. It is about $18 fro the epcot deluxe resorts to Universal and they give you a $20 ride credit for first use!


----------



## rmb

Help!  I just got Advantage Rental Car via Priceline Express Deal (and it wasn't even listed as a choice) now am stressed!  Is it truly a horror story?


----------



## goofy4tink

rmb said:


> Help!  I just got Advantage Rental Car via Priceline Express Deal (and it wasn't even listed as a choice) now am stressed!  Is it truly a horror story?


I'm not sure what the issue is???


----------



## Andrea

Lyft/ Uber codes .. how do they work? So I never used lyft so I downloaded the app but I haven’t even open it yet. I heard people talking about lyft codes and some save a good amount of money on them. Can I use the code now or do I need to wait until the day of


----------



## ToxicRoyalty

I'm having a LOT of trouble using the Mears website to book a RT for Beach Club to Universal- anyone have any tips to help me out? When I try, the only options are luxury, and if I click shuttle, the only option is to leave from the airport.


----------



## goofy4tink

ToxicRoyalty said:


> I'm having a LOT of trouble using the Mears website to book a RT for Beach Club to Universal- anyone have any tips to help me out? When I try, the only options are luxury, and if I click shuttle, the only option is to leave from the airport.


I always had an issue doing it as well. If you want to get transportation along with park passes, the DIS  has a thing that includes both...at least they did. If you go to the top of the DIS page, click on Universal, then go to Discounts, you should see an option for transportation via Mears in conjunction with park passes.
Or, just use Uber...it's about $15 each way, in a car that should fit up to four. When I go, I now use Uber, and have them drop me at the Hard Rock Hotel...it's so much easier to get to the parks from there. Then, I use Uber to get back to my Disney resort, from HRH, at the end of the day.


----------



## joelkfla

ToxicRoyalty said:


> I'm having a LOT of trouble using the Mears website to book a RT for Beach Club to Universal- anyone have any tips to help me out? When I try, the only options are luxury, and if I click shuttle, the only option is to leave from the airport.


I believe I've read that Mears does not do online reservations for shared shuttles other than those to/from the airport.  They need to be arranged over the phone.


----------



## Melanie230

We used to go to US/IOA all the time.  We ALWAYS rented a car from HERTZ at the airport.  We have gotten small cars for about $15-$20.  When we arrive at the HRH for check in we return the car to the Hertz counter there.  It has ALWAYS been the cheapest route to get us from MCO to HRH.  We did the same thing going from HRH to MNSSHP.  We rented a car, and since we are AAA members we had the AAA parking pass and then we would return the car to the Hertz counter when we got back.


----------



## Cindy456838

Are Ubers readily available?


----------



## joelkfla

Cindy456838 said:


> Are Ubers readily available?


Yes.  There is an oversupply of Uber drivers in the Orlando area.


----------



## ILuvDisney78

Melanie230 said:


> We used to go to US/IOA all the time.  We ALWAYS rented a car from HERTZ at the airport.  We have gotten small cars for about $15-$20.  When we arrive at the HRH for check in we return the car to the Hertz counter there.  It has ALWAYS been the cheapest route to get us from MCO to HRH.  We did the same thing going from HRH to MNSSHP.  We rented a car, and since we are AAA members we had the AAA parking pass and then we would return the car to the Hertz counter when we got back.



What is the AAA parking pass? I've never heard of it.


----------



## Melanie230

ILuvDisney78 said:


> What is the AAA parking pass? I've never heard of it.



We booked our trip through AAA and they gave us a free parking pass to Disney.  I don't know if they still have it, but AAA had their own parking lot at Disney.


----------



## Jrits

How much is Uber from DS to UO? And how long is the ride?


----------



## FCDub

Jrits said:


> How much is Uber from DS to UO? And how long is the ride?



Google Maps will give you driving time. The Uber website can give you a price estimate.


----------



## Back!Elbow!Shoulders!

Does anyone have any recommendations/experiences with how to get from MCO to a Universal resort specifically for a solo female traveler? 

TYIA.


----------



## joelkfla

Back!Elbow!Shoulders! said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations/experiences with how to get from MCO to a Universal resort specifically for a solo female traveler?
> 
> TYIA.


Uber or Lyft.

Before you get in the car, walk to the back and make sure the license plate matches what's in the app.  Then check the driver's photo in the app, and ask their name.  Then ask the driver who he's there to pick up.  If anything doesn't match up, or if you can't communicate with the driver because of a language problem, cancel the ride.

If you're more comfortable with a taxi, that's fine, but be aware it will cost considerably more.


----------



## Back!Elbow!Shoulders!

joelkfla said:


> Uber or Lyft.
> 
> Before you get in the car, walk to the back and make sure the license plate matches what's in the app.  Then check the driver's photo in the app, and ask their name.  Then ask the driver who he's there to pick up.  If anything doesn't match up, or if you can't communicate with the driver because of a language problem, cancel the ride.
> 
> If you're more comfortable with a taxi, that's fine, but be aware it will cost considerably more.



Thanks. Those are great Lyft/Uber tips. 

Based on online fare estimates it seems lyft/uber isn’t the most cost efficient for a solo person. (Although I’m sure the most convenient) 

Are the mears or universal shuttles ok? I’m not finding as much recent info on them (probably because now  lyft/uber make more sense if you aren’t solo)


----------



## kaytieeldr

Mears shuttles are fine. Mears has been in the transportation business for years.

Onsite Universal transportation is fine.


----------



## KCF1216

Hello, this may already be within the 19 pages but going to ask anyway to maybe save myself some time reading them all

I am looking for a flexible way to travel from Disney to Universal with a family of 5.  We will need a car seat, booster seat, and room for luggage and a double stroller.  We are going from Grand Floridian to Hard Rock in June.  We will be at Universal for 4 nights and then to Animal Kingdom Lodge.  

I was hoping for something flexible like Uber where you call around when you want to go vs. pre-scheduling the times now as I’m not sure yet what we will be up to those days.  

Is this how Uber would work or is there something like this that could accommodate us and all of our stuff? I’d prefer not to have to rent a car.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kaytieeldr

Fewer and fewer Über drivers provide car seats. Not provide booster seats.

Your best option is probably going to be a car service. Bring your own booster (e.g. Bubble Bum) and let the service know you need a car seat. Yes, I understand you want flexibility, but you may need to compromise.

You could also try taxis. Call Mears now and learn about the availability of car seats, still bring your own booster.


----------



## KCF1216

kaytieeldr said:


> Fewer and fewer Über drivers provide car seats. Not provide booster seats.
> 
> Your best option is probably going to be a car service. Bring your own booster (e.g. Bubble Bum) and let the service know you need a car seat. Yes, I understand you want flexibility, but you may need to compromise.
> 
> You could also try taxis. Call Mears now and learn about the availability of car seats, still bring your own booster.





kaytieeldr said:


> Fewer and fewer Über drivers provide car seats. Not provide booster seats.
> 
> Your best option is probably going to be a car service. Bring your own booster (e.g. Bubble Bum) and let the service know you need a car seat. Yes, I understand you want flexibility, but you may need to compromise.
> 
> You could also try taxis. Call Mears now and learn about the availability of car seats, still bring your own booster.



Thank you! I had a feeling Uber might not work for us.


----------



## 123SA

I have  have a reservation at Hard rock hotel.  I’ll have my car.   We will be attending villains Disney after dark event on Thursday Aug 1st.  What should I leave hard rock hotel in order to be at the MK turnstiles by 630pm?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## kaytieeldr

5:30


----------



## eiblehs

I am flying into Orlando and going straight to Universal. We booked the SuperStar Shuttle to get us to our Universal resort from the airport. After staying two nights in Universal, we are staying six nights in Disney. We plan to take an Uber/Lyft/taxi to get to Disney's property after checking out of Universal to get to our Disney resort. Will I be able to use Disney's Magical Express when I check out of Disney at the end of my trip if I didn't use it at the beginning?


----------



## kaytieeldr

Yes. Call to book it one way (direct phone number in multiple threads here), or have someone at the Front Desk book it for you in person when you check in.


----------



## Naomeri

Why is it so  hard to book Mears transport from WDW to US/IoA online?!  It’s 2019, for Pete’s sake, I shouldn’t have to call anyone for something this simple.


----------



## quoo

We’re looking into a universal day trip from the Polynesian to universal. My husband would rather take a car service/uber than a bus.

Are they fairly easy to get Uber / Lyft early in the morning to make rope drop at universal? Is there a long wait in the evening?

We have a 8 year old (currently 4’2, so not tall enough for no booster) and a 4 year old (5 at time of trip, who isn’t quite 40 lbs so no backless boosters). It sounds like previous posters report car seats are harder to find? I have a mifold and a Ride Safer Travel vest, although the vest is a little bulky and I’d rather not lug it around the park. I’m hoping my little guy gains some weight by August so he can use a mifold too.

anyway-is uber/Lyft fine for this or should we book a car service?


----------



## NewDisneyTravelers3-20

Posting this question here, from another thread I started.  Sorry for not realizing there was an existing thread... I'm new here.

We have two kids and are looking to go from AKL to Universal for one day.  Kids are 5 and 7.  The 5 yr old needs a car seat and the 7 yr old needs a booster.  Mears website says passengers need to bring their own booster/car seats to use their car/van service.  We've looked at the Quick Transportation website and I can't tell if they provide a booster/car seat.  Murray Hill Transportation's website says they will provide a car seat and booster.  First one is free, second is $5 they say.  We're leaning toward using Murray Hill and borrowing their car seats/boosters, rather than renting a car and having to bring our car seats on the plane.  Does anyone with young kids have experience using Murray Hill?  I want to make sure the driver will know how to get the seats in and there won't be any hiccups.  Have read stories about taxi services (other ones) where the driver didn't know how to get the seats in.  I don't want to have an issue that morning getting to Universal, especially when we only have the one day there.  Thanks!


----------



## kaytieeldr

Oh, no. I didnt mean post he re, or that you posted in the wrong place! I mean, transportation is transportation, right? Nah, i just think there are fairly recent posts here that might already provide the information you need!


----------



## NewDisneyTravelers3-20

kaytieeldr said:


> Oh, no. I didnt mean post he re, or that you posted in the wrong place! I mean, transportation is transportation, right? Nah, i just think there are fairly recent posts here that might already provide the information you need!



Oh.  LOL  Well, I scrolled through the pages of this thread and got some great info, and that led me to my more specific question about Murray Hill Transportation, and their car seats/boosters.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## vail2denver

Back!Elbow!Shoulders! said:


> Thanks. Those are great Lyft/Uber tips.
> 
> Based on online fare estimates it seems lyft/uber isn’t the most cost efficient for a solo person. (Although I’m sure the most convenient)
> 
> Are the mears or universal shuttles ok? I’m not finding as much recent info on them (probably because now  lyft/uber make more sense if you aren’t solo)



I know this is a kinda old thread, but am also looking for some clarification here. Thanks


----------



## Julia Ann

Anybody know the current price of mears round trip?...guessing $18 had increased since original post???...update..found mears website and it's now $24 each round trip from Disney to universal.


----------



## ppony

Julia Ann said:


> Anybody know the current price of mears round trip?...guessing $18 had increased since original post???...update..found mears website and it's now $24 each round trip from Disney to universal.


Yup. I was just looking at its $24 RT per adult


----------



## Julia Ann

Julia Ann said:


> Anybody know the current price of mears round trip?...guessing $18 had increased since original post???...update..found mears website and it's now $24 each round trip from Disney to universal.


Update....now 27dollars pp round trip for  mears shuttle....was trying to book after midnight return for hhn, which I did see an option for a few months ago but now can only see 10.45 as last pick up...am I doing something wrong with the search?


----------



## Minnie1222

Sorry for the dumb question! Does this definitely mean no additional tipping is required? I don't want to be the only person that doesn't tip. Please reply ASAP. Thank you.


----------



## ppony

Minnie1222 said:


> View attachment 711194Sorry for the dumb question! Does this definitely mean no additional tipping is required? I don't want to be the only person that doesn't tip. Please reply ASAP. Thank you.


Of course you can tip additionally. If the service was really good or exemplary, I’d make sure of it. The included tip is taxed as it is and most certainly figured into their salary, which is most likely poor.


----------



## Minnie1222

ppony said:


> Of course you can tip additionally. If the service was really good or exemplary, I’d make sure of it. The included tip is taxed as it is and most certainly figured into their salary, which is most likely poor.


Thank you for the quick reply.


----------

